# Wie lange gehts noch mit WAR?



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2009)

Nabend allerseits,

ich habe hier in letzter Zeit ein paar Dinge gelesen, die mich aufhorchen lassen. Ich habe mir überlegt evtl. mit WAR anzufangen, jedoch lese ich dann, dass es bald keinen deutschen Server mehr geben wird und die Spielerzahlen auch in den Keller gehen?

Hört sich jetzt vielleicht doof an, aber "lohnt" es sich noch mit neu einzusteigen?

Vielleicht, und ich hoffe das es so ist, stimmt das auch alles gar nicht!

Wie seht ihr das?


Schönen Abend noch, Himmelskrieger


----------



## minimitmit (17. Mai 2009)

Du hast anscheinend etwas falsch verstanden.
Nur der deutsche RP-Server wird geschlossen...
Den Rest werden dir die anderen erklaeren.
Hab grade KB soviel zu schreiben....


----------



## Prometx (17. Mai 2009)

Also das ist absulut nicht wahr!
Es stimmt zwar das die spielerzahlen wahrscheinlich einbisschen runtergehen aber das liegt nur an den leider lag problemen.
Jedoch arbietet Mythic und Goa dran und es wird hoffentlich bald besser.
Es lohnt sich auch auf jedenfall nochmal reinzuschauen,oder neu anzufangen,ist ein sau geiles Spiel!
Ich würde dir einen folgender Server empfehlen: Erengrad(da spiel ich und der ist auch ziemlich voll),Carroburg,Drakenwald,eventuell auch Averland
Mfg Prometx


----------



## Diven (17. Mai 2009)

der RPG Server wurde zugemacht, weil der nie wirklich voll war und es so kaum zu RvR kam.
Die Spieler von Huss haben sich nun auf die anderen Server verteilt ....besonders seitdem die Huss Order auf Averland eingetroffen ist ist die Hölle los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Ist WAR denn, sagen wir mal, Actionreicher als z.B. WoW? Es geht doch vor allem um PVP. 

Ich habe das zumindestens mal bei gamestar gehört, da wird gesagt, dass man sehr intelligent ins PVP geschubst wird.

Die anderen Server die du genannt hast Promtex, waren das alles deutsche Server?

Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## redsnapper (17. Mai 2009)

Aktuell hören wie bereits gesagt viele Spieler aufgrund der Lags auf., jedoch sagen viele von denen sie würden wiederkommen wenn (/falls) Mythic dieses Problem in den Griff kriegt...
Trotzdem sind vorallem die Levelbereiche 11-31 noch sehr stark besucht, man findet eigentlich immer wen zum spielen (sei es zum töten oder zum helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Auf welchen Server du gehst ist eigentlich relativ egal, nur Averland ist imo ein wenig leerer.


Tante Edith gratuliert mir zum hundertsten Posts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(und das in grade mal 2,5 Jahren^^)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich. Bei Herr der Ringe konnte man erst die dreißig Tage kostenlos spielen. Ich will keine Kontodaten angeben müssen, sondern per Time-Card spielen. Muss ich sofort den Code der Gamecard eingeben?


----------



## Skathloc (17. Mai 2009)

Nein für die 30 Tage brauchst du noch keine Time Card oder Kontodaten anzugeben.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2009)

Wenn es spielbar bleiben würde, sobald Hundertschaften von Spielern auf sich zu stürmen um sich die Köpfe einzuschlagen, dann wäre es schon actionreich. Wenn der Char allerdings dann bedingt durch Lags kaum noch reagiert, dann ist es auch mit der Action vorbei.


----------



## Hellbabe (17. Mai 2009)

gibt ne 10 Tage Trial, da kannste aber nur im T1 Gebiet umhereiern. Kaufste dir dat Spiel sind 30 Tage frei, und du kannst bis ins T4 laufen (sollteste aber nicht unbedingt machen :O)). Danach wird dann GTC benötigt.


----------



## Hellbabe (17. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn es spielbar bleiben würde, sobald Hundertschaften von Spielern auf sich zu stürmen um sich die Köpfe einzuschlagen, dann wäre es schon actionreich. Wenn der Char allerdings dann bedingt durch Lags kaum noch reagiert, dann ist es auch mit der Action vorbei.



seit den Hotfixes diese Woche ist die Performance deutlich besser geworden. Selbst in Festungen habe ich jetzt mehr als 20 Fps, vorher waren es so um die 2 alle 5 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (17. Mai 2009)

jo in festungen sind die lags noch da aber bei weitem nicht mehr so, dass es unspielbar sei


----------



## KleinerSchurke (17. Mai 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Aktuell hören wie bereits gesagt viele Spieler aufgrund der Lags auf., jedoch sagen viele von denen sie würden wiederkommen wenn (/falls) Mythic dieses Problem in den Griff kriegt...
> Trotzdem sind vorallem die Levelbereiche 11-31 noch sehr stark besucht, man findet eigentlich immer wen zum spielen (sei es zum töten oder zum helfen
> 
> 
> ...




Spieler hören immer wieder auf und das es noch vorallem bei Festungsraids Probleme gibt steht außer Frage. Das aber nun "viele" aufhören ist etwas weithergeholt und denk mal das du das nicht beurteilen kannst.
Auf Carroburg ist auch im T4 jeden tag mächtig was los. Siehe heute nachmittag unser Besuch in Altdorf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das mit den Lags ist natürlich ärgerlich aber auch da hat Mhytik einiges getan, wenn wie schon gesagt sie noch einiges tun müssen dafür. Hat sich aber schon viel getan und jede Woche versuchen sie es besser zu machen, was auch meiner Meinung nach gelingt. Lags sind da aber lange nicht mehr so wie es mal  war. 
Die Server wo oben genannt wurden sind alles Deutsche Server. Deine Frage zwecks Daten kan ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Lohnt sich aufjedenfall reinzuschauen und ist ein schönes Spiel für alle die PVP gerne spielen. 

HF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> seit den Hotfixes diese Woche ist die Performance deutlich besser geworden. Selbst in Festungen habe ich jetzt mehr als 20 Fps, vorher waren es so um die 2 alle 5 min
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab diese Woche noch nicht gespielt, war keine Zeit. Außerdem hab ich von Lags geredet, meine Fps stimmen. Bringt aber auch herzlich wenig, wenn der Server nicht mehr antwortet.
Aber wenn ihr sagt, es sei nun besser, dann bin ich mal gespannt. Nächste Woche findet sich wieder mehr Zeit und dann werde ich es überprüfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (17. Mai 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Aktuell hören wie bereits gesagt viele Spieler aufgrund der Lags auf., jedoch sagen viele von denen sie würden wiederkommen wenn (/falls) Mythic dieses Problem in den Griff kriegt...
> Trotzdem sind vorallem die Levelbereiche 11-31 noch sehr stark besucht, man findet eigentlich immer wen zum spielen (sei es zum töten oder zum helfen
> 
> 
> ...


Ich gratuliere dir ebenfalls zum 100sten post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2009)

Die Fragen wurden ja alle fix beantwortet. Dann werd ich wohl mal reinschauen, wenn ich wie gesagt die 30 Tage spielen kann, ohne dass ich Kontodaten oder sofort nochmal 60 Tage freikaufen muss.

Also spielbar sollte es ja schon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Wisst ihr, ob daran noch verstärkt gearbeitet werden soll?


----------



## Stancer (17. Mai 2009)

Naja und was lernen wir daraus ? Hole dir Infos über ein Spiel niemals bei Spielern eines anderen Spieles ein, zumindest gilt das im MMORPG.

Für die Hardcore WoW Fanboys sind doch eh alle Spiele tot, die weniger als 5Millionen Spieler haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf deine Frage : Nenn mir ein MMORPG an dem nicht gearbeitet wird. Ein MMORPG ist ne permanente Arbeit und es wird ständig irgendwo dran gewerkelt. Zum einen werden stets neue Sachen eingefügt und zum anderen werden Probleme behoben. Wenn die Performance schlecht ist glaubst du, der Entwickler sagt dann "Ach egal, passt schon" ??

Aber hier mal wie es momentan täglich z.b. auf Erengrad ausschaut :

Wir stürmen gerade die Chaos Festung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und auf den anderen Servern sieht es nicht anders aus


----------



## Skathloc (17. Mai 2009)

20 minuten vor einem Zonenlock an der Grenze zu Festung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube nichtmal alle die da standen sind in die Festungszone gekommen.

Kurz vorm Ende ist echt was anders.


----------



## Raethor (17. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Die Fragen wurden ja alle fix beantwortet. Dann werd ich wohl mal reinschauen, wenn ich wie gesagt die 30 Tage spielen kann, ohne dass ich Kontodaten oder sofort nochmal 60 Tage freikaufen muss.
> 
> Also spielbar sollte es ja schon sein
> 
> ...



Laut dem letzten Interview hat es höchste Priorität

mfg


----------



## Prometx (17. Mai 2009)

Ja also das spiel wird stätig verbessert und die entwickler bemühen sich(laut eigener ausagen) das sie die lags unter kontrolle bringen.
Jedoch ist das für dich erstmal eh noch nicht so wichtig da es im T1-T3 eigentlich nicht lagt!
Und ja die Server die ich gepostet habe sind alle deutsch.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2009)

Oh krass.  Das muss doch unheimlich laggen, bei den Massen an Spielern? Und das ist von heute Abend? Morgen kauf ich das Spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden, denn laut euren Aussagen wird ja dran gearbeitet und ein Spiel, das stetig verbessert wird ist auf keinen Fall tot, da gebe ich dir Recht Stancer! 

Was schätzt ihr, wieviele Tage ich patchen muss?


@ Skathloc und Stancer: Was für Server sind das auf denen ihr seit?


----------



## Prometx (17. Mai 2009)

die beiden sind glaube ich auf erengrad^^


----------



## Thront (17. Mai 2009)

so ein dummer thread


----------



## ersoichso (17. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Oh krass.  Das muss doch unheimlich laggen, bei den Massen an Spielern? Und das ist von heute Abend? Morgen kauf ich das Spiel!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nachdem es mittlerweile nurmehr eine handvoll server gibt (deutsche) ist selbstverstaendlich immer und ueberall eigentlich was los,ob man/alle dann aber noch mit allen spielen kann ist die andere (zur zeit nicht wirklich gut),wenn man dies ohne lags kann wird man gegebenenfalls "entfernt" oder man kommt erst garnich in die jeweilige zone/festung

"we`ll see" was wir tolles neues mit den laendern der toten bekommen oder ertragen muessen

edit: aber probier doch einfach die "trial/testversion" (falls du´s noch nicht hast) und urteile selber wobei dir da das groesste sorgen kind entgehen wird (t4)


----------



## Dab0 (17. Mai 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> so ein dummer thread


so ein dämlicher Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT
1-2 gig sinds wohl die patchen musst und es geht nur über den spieleigenen patcher
und bist du im t4 bist wird wohl auch patch 1.3 live sein(mitte juni wohl) dann hast den vorteil net umlernen zumüssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum laag das kommt immer auf die spielerzahl auf beiden seiten an wenn da jeweils 3-5 KT´s(24 man pro KT) aufeinander rauschen kriegt der server die blanke angst, entweder weil GOA es net schafft ihre serverfarm aufzurüsten/vergrössern oder eben der netzcode von mythic net so prall is


----------



## Himmelskrieger (17. Mai 2009)

@Thront: Danke für deinen wertvollen Beitrag!

@ersoichso: Ich werd das mal machen mit der Trial-Version. Danke!

@Dab0: Wenn es wirklich 1-2 Gigs sind, dann kann ich mich ja ml wieder auf lange Abende bereitmachen, die ich für den Load benötigen werde....


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> @Dab0: Wenn es wirklich 1-2 Gigs sind, dann kann ich mich ja ml wieder auf lange Abende bereitmachen, die ich für den Load benötigen werde....



Bei aktuellen Spielen nicht ungewöhnlich...besonders wenn sie schon mehrere Content-Patches intus haben....


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (17. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits,
> 
> ich habe hier in letzter Zeit ein paar Dinge gelesen, die mich aufhorchen lassen. Ich habe mir überlegt evtl. mit WAR anzufangen, jedoch lese ich dann, dass es bald keinen deutschen Server mehr geben wird und die Spielerzahlen auch in den Keller gehen?
> 
> ...



Welches MMORPG willst du denn sonst antesten von den gefühlt 150 von denen nur WoW im westlichen Markt mehr Spieler als WAR hat? Wenn du bei WAR schon Angst hast wegen Spielerzahlen kannst du NUR zu WoW greifen. Was hat WoW nur aus der MMORPG Community gemacht, hier haben ja Leute nun schon bei 300.000 Spielern Angst, dass ein MMORPG bald offline geht. Ein DAoC läuft seit 7 Jahern und hatte nie mehr 300.000 Spieler. Etliche MMORPGs haben 50.000 und laufen ohne Probleme weiter. 

WAR steht kurz vor einem großen Update, es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass man in absehbarer Zeit viele Spieler verlieren wird. Generell ist aber natürlich im Sommer etwas weniger auf den Servern los. Wer sich derzeit mal bei den WoW Servern umschaut wird feststellen, dass kaum ein deutsche Server noch auf "hoch" kommt, fast alle mittel. Vor einigen Monaten gabs überall Warteschlangen.

Stirbt WoW jetzt auch? xD


----------



## Snowhawk (18. Mai 2009)

übrigens, 80% der LAG schreier haben keinen LAG, sondern die HW geht einfach in die Knie.
Seit ich den neuen PC hab:

0 Ruckler Festungsraid (ca. 3 am tag)
0 Ruckler Altdorf

klar meint man schnell, es wäre lag, wenn 3 KTs reiten und es ruckelt mal so mal so... 
dacht ich früher auch... aber nu? läuft erste sahne ausser Zone steht kurz vor abkacken.... und nein, hab sehr selten AUSSER REICHWEITE... liegt auch daran wenn die hw nicht mehr nachkommt und man hintendran ist mit rechnen.

Für WAR reicht nun mal kein WOW Rechner aus.
Klar mag T1 noch Flüssig gehen oder wenn man zu sechst in eine Ini ist alles auf Max drehen und kein Ruckler...
Aber 100+ Chars darzustellen stellt einen enormen Rechenaufwand dar.

Ich selbst bin auf Averland tätig, und erlebe sehr selten Ruckler. Dann ists wirklich LAG.


----------



## HobbySoldat (18. Mai 2009)

Naja, seit dem letzten Patch sind die Stadtraids deutlich besser geworden, sprich die Verzögerung zwischen Tastendruck und Ausführung wird nicht immer größer und lässt dann die Stadtinstanzserver abschmieren. Das haben die jetzt wohl gefixt. So ganz an der Hardware liegt es halt nicht.


----------



## Deadwool (18. Mai 2009)

Diven schrieb:


> der RPG Server wurde zugemacht, weil der nie wirklich voll war und es so kaum zu RvR kam.


Böse Zungen behaupten, RP'ler würden ihre Konflikte mehr mit Worten denn mit Waffen lösen "Weichet zurück, garstiger Zwerg. Auf dass ich euch nicht mit meiner Klinge streife!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (18. Mai 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> übrigens, 80% der LAG schreier haben keinen LAG, sondern die HW geht einfach in die Knie.
> Seit ich den neuen PC hab:
> 
> 0 Ruckler Festungsraid (ca. 3 am tag)
> ...



Also willst du uns sagen dass die meisten einen Rechner der neusten Generation benötigen? Für 1 Spiel? Das zudem noch mit niedrigen HW-Anforderungen wirbt als es wirklich spielbar ist? Ich weiss nicht.....das kann es nicht wirklich sein oder? Es gibt übrigens genügend Beispiele dafür in allen Foren, dass es auch mit dickem Rechner nicht immer klappt. Wieso, weshalb oder warum, tja, das weiss nur Mythic oder GOA.

Cheers


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Mai 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten, RP'ler würden ihre Konflikte mehr mit Worten denn mit Waffen lösen "Weichet zurück, garstiger Zwerg. Auf dass ich euch nicht mit meiner Klinge streife!"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass das Wolfner hören und er erschlägt dich, wenn auch nur mit Worten ^^

Aber ist schon ein bissl hart zu sehen was auf Erengrad los ist, vll reaktivier ich mal irgendwann meinen Jünger und schau vorbei.


----------



## Stophl91 (18. Mai 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> übrigens, 80% der LAG schreier haben keinen LAG, sondern die HW geht einfach in die Knie.
> Seit ich den neuen PC hab:
> 
> 0 Ruckler Festungsraid (ca. 3 am tag)
> ...



btw: darf ich mal fragen was für ne hardware in deinem pc steckt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (18. Mai 2009)

Cooler Screen Skathloc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also muss auch sagen, dass in Warhammer gerade im Tier-4 sehr viel los ist und mittlerweile läuft es meist auch relativ stabil. Die Lags wurden deutlich besser ... klar besser gehts immer aber in der letzten Woche hatte ich kaum das Gefühl, dass es unspielbar wäre.


----------



## Skathloc (18. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> @ Skathloc und Stancer: Was für Server sind das auf denen ihr seit?



Erengrad bin ich. 


Und ja im T4 ist es, abgesehen von den richtig großen Raids mit 100+ Angreifern auf der kleinen Treppe in einer Burg, gut spielbar. Wenn man seinen Rechner sauber hält, ihn nicht zu arg zumült und nicht zu faul ist Windows hin und wieder neu aufzusetzen, dann sollte das Spiel sogar sehr gut laufen.


@Pente: Du stehst bei mir immer noch, bzw schon wieder, auf -1 in Dammaz Kron, deine Dots nerven. Da haut man dich um und stirbt ne Sekunde später an Dots. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal schaun ob das nach 1.3 immernoch so ist oder ob du dann deiner Rolle als Papier gerecht wirst. xD Also aufm Testserver schauts gut für mich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (18. Mai 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> @Pente: Du stehst bei mir immer noch, bzw schon wieder, auf -1 in Dammaz Kron, deine Dots nerven. Da haut man dich um und stirbt ne Sekunde später an Dots.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehehe was meinst wie mich das erst nervt. Grad eben war's wieder so: ich fall um, 3sek später liegt der BW tot neben mir. Das Dumme daran ist nur, dass er RP bekommen hat und ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalonius (18. Mai 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Hab diese Woche noch nicht gespielt, war keine Zeit. Außerdem hab ich von Lags geredet, meine Fps stimmen. Bringt aber auch herzlich wenig, wenn der Server nicht mehr antwortet.
> Aber wenn ihr sagt, es sei nun besser, dann bin ich mal gespannt. Nächste Woche findet sich wieder mehr Zeit und dann werde ich es überprüfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fps hat schon was mit lags zu tun, da man weniger fps hat wenn der server schlecht antwortet etr.


----------



## LoLTroll (18. Mai 2009)

Thalonius schrieb:


> Fps hat schon was mit lags zu tun, da man weniger fps hat wenn der server schlecht antwortet etr.



ehm...nein!

Es kann nur dazu kommen, dass der Client aufgrund fehlerhafter Pakete ständig das gleiche Gebiet laden muss. Aber wenn man genug Performance hat, haben Laggs und Fps relativ wenig miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (18. Mai 2009)

Ansicht ist die Performance besser geworden, Aber trotzdem ist sie noch nicht perfekt wie in anderen Online Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafires (18. Mai 2009)

> seit den Hotfixes diese Woche ist die Performance deutlich besser geworden. Selbst in Festungen habe ich jetzt mehr als 20 Fps, vorher waren es so um die 2 alle 5 min
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir ist hoffentlich klar das es bei den Lags nicht um Fps geht (hängt nähmlich mit der Leistung deines Computers zusammen) sondern, das es zu lang dauert nen Zauber zu wirken (z.B.: drückst drauf und 3-4 sek kommt der zauber erst)

Und die lags fangen so und so erst richtig im t4 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg 
Zafi


----------



## Gabal (18. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Was schätzt ihr, wieviele Tage ich patchen muss?




Kommt immer auf deine Internetverbindung an und dann gibts es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Testaccount patchen (dauert länger ca. 3,7 G
2. Von der DVD installieren (patchen muss er dann ca. 1,6 G

Ich habe selber vor 3 Wochen das Game gekauft. Habe es bis jetzt nicht bereut. Der Punkt ist einfach, dass dieses Spiel viel mehr von seinen Spielern lebt als jedes andere Spiel, da es eben primär auf PVP beruht. Schaut euch Games wie ET oder CS an, da gibts seit Jahren keinen neuen Content mehr aber es spielen immer noch sauviele, ok schlechtes Beispiel, dann nehmt DAOC....

In WAR merkt man einfach, dass Mythic eine Sache nicht vergessen hat, dass einem anderen großen MMO mittlerweile scheissegal ist: Der Kunde ist König und Spielspass sells.


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2009)

Oh ja, ich kann mich an kein MMORPG erinnern, welches in den ersten 6Monaten nach Release so viele tolle Live-Events wie WAR hatte.
WoW hat zwar seine ganzen Feste usw. aber die meisten kamen erst 1 Jahr nach Release. Regelmäßige Events gabs zur Anfangszeit kaum.

Und wenn ich mir Länder der Toten so anschaue ist das schon fast ne Erweiterung in dem Ausmaß, wo man fast schon Geld dafür verlangen könnte. Mythic reicht das Gratis bei und wenn die sowas schon als Gratis Erweiterung rausgeben muss das kostenpflichtige Addon doch der Hammer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*auf dritte Fraktion hoff*


----------



## Punischer240 (18. Mai 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich kann mich an kein MMORPG erinnern, welches in den ersten 6Monaten nach Release so viele tolle Live-Events wie WAR hatte.
> WoW hat zwar seine ganzen Feste usw. aber die meisten kamen erst 1 Jahr nach Release. Regelmäßige Events gabs zur Anfangszeit kaum.
> 
> Und wenn ich mir Länder der Toten so anschaue ist das schon fast ne Erweiterung in dem Ausmaß, wo man fast schon Geld dafür verlangen könnte. Mythic reicht das Gratis bei und wenn die sowas schon als Gratis Erweiterung rausgeben muss das kostenpflichtige Addon doch der Hammer werden
> ...


^
Wobei ich glaube..wen alles am Anfang bis jetzt sau gut gelaufen wäre..hätten sie evtl. was verlangt..aber vieleicht irre ich mich und hab nur ein schlechtes bild von MMo herstellern..danke Blizzard..^^


----------



## Gortek (18. Mai 2009)

Euch ist auch klar, dass ein paar der Events, die bisher waren (und so gelobt werden), bloss die Features nachlieferten, die bereits zu Release drin sein sollten (zB. die fehlenden Klassen) und auf die fehlenden Hauptstädte wartet man immer noch (und noch lange, wenn sie überhaupt noch kommen, wie so manch anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Da kann man gut bissel Events nachschieben um drüber hinwegzuspielen.

Cheers


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (18. Mai 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> übrigens, 80% der LAG schreier haben keinen LAG, sondern die HW geht einfach in die Knie.
> Seit ich den neuen PC hab:
> 
> 0 Ruckler Festungsraid (ca. 3 am tag)
> ...



Das ist wiederum dummes Zeug, selbst gute Rechner gehen in die Knie. Ich habe teilweise 5 FPS mit einem E8400 @ 3.87Ghz, 4GB Ram und einer 8800GTS @ 9800GTX+

Vorhin in Altdorf war ich durchgehend bei 10-15 FPS, ein Witz ^^

Wenn ich nun betrachte, was für Grafiken ich auf meinem PC schon gesehen habe nur flüssig, und dann schaue, was Warhammer Online grafisch bietet, muss ich mir an den Kopf packen.

Klar jetzt könnte man sagen, " rüste doch auf ne GTX260 oder 4870 auf". Aber das werde ich sicherlich nicht tun, so lange WoW, AoC, HDRO, und auch bald AION auf dieser Kiste in der Form gut laufen, und grafisch auch mehr bieten (Ausnahme WoW).


----------



## Ascían (18. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Vorhin in Altdorf war ich durchgehend bei 10-15 FPS, ein Witz ^^



Ich dachte Destro auf Erengrad macht Altdorf immer so gegen 11 Uhr das erste Mal, und erst gegen 18 Uhr das zweite Mal? Heute seid ihr aber reichlich spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2009)

Naja am TE sieht man leider ganz gut wie sich WoW´ler das MMORG-Weltbild vorstellen. Das Problem ist, das sie ausser WoW nix anderes kennen und auch nix anderes an sich ran lassen. Sie sind mit WoW ins Genre eingestiegen und sehen WoW als das Maß aller Dinge, das Alpha und das Omega. WoW ist erfolgreich keine Frage und daraus schließen sie dann das andere MMORPG nur erfolgreich sein können, wenn sie ähnlich hohe Spielerzahlen wie WoW haben.

Der Gedanke ist allerdings völlig falsch, denn die Existenzgrenze für ein MMORPG liegt je nach Projektgröße zwischen 20.000 und 100.000 aktiven Abo´s. Alles was darüber liegt ist dann Gewinn.

Leider sind viele WoW Fanboys so vernebelt und verblendet, das sie natürlich alles sofort in Frage stellen. Da WoW in ihren Augen auch noch sowas wie nen Gottstatus hat müssen alle anderen MMORPG´s natürlich bekämpft werden, denn sie sind ja potenzielle Konkurrenten.

Man siehts doch gut an den News : Da beschweren sich WoW Spieler, das über andere Spiele ausser WoW berichtet wird.... Ich beschwer mich morgen auchmal bei der Frankfurter Allgemeinen, das die jeden Tag über Wirtschaft berichten, obwohl mich das garnet interessiert....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ein Apell an die WoW Fanboys : Öffnet euch mal für andere Spiele oder lasst es. Habt Spass in WoW aber erkennt, das Geschmäcker immer verschieden sind und auch WoW nicht Perfekt ist. Kein MMORPG ist das. Dort draussen sind viele MMORPG und alle sind auf ihre Weise gut. Manche haben features, von denen ihr noch nie gehört habt aber wenn ihr sie kennen würdet, würdet ihr davon träumen diese auch in WoW zu haben !!!
Und gäbe es nicht die vielen anderen MMORPG, dann wäre WoW sicher nicht das was es heute ist, denn auch WoW holt sich viele Innovationen aus anderen MMORPG.


----------



## EisblockError (18. Mai 2009)

Ich denke WAR wird einfach weiterhin mit seienn 300-400k stagnieren. Die Fantasy spalte hat WoW voll im Griff.

WAR amcht aber SAU fun, nur blöd dass man ncihts wirkliches anderes als RvR amchen kann.


----------



## ExInferis (18. Mai 2009)

Na gut dass die FPS nicht wirklich vom Server abhängig sind... egal ob Datenpakete von dem kommen oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schließlich wartet der eigene PC ja nicht bis er wieder was vom Server bekommt bis er ein neues Bild darstellt oder geistert hier noch wirklich die Vorstellung rum "Ich drück ne Taste, dann macht mein Rechner solange keinen Handschlag bis der Server sein OK gibt und arbeitet erst dann weiter"?
OK, manche MMOs sind in der Framerate bregrenzt um manche Synchonisierungen zu erleichtern jedoch selbst wenn WAR sowas hat (was ich bisher noch nicht erkennen konnte), wäre das hoch genug um ausreichend Frames zu haben.
Bricht die Framerate (wirklich die Framerate) ein, liegt das am ehesten am Clientrechner. Soviel kann ich euch sagen.

Nun @TE, warum das bei Deinem Freund so einbricht kann ich nicht genau sagen, dafür fehlen viel zu viele Hintergrundinfos was das System angeht, Treiberversionen und laufende Prozesse.
Das kann beim Treiber für den Chipsatz anfangen, über den virtuellen Speicher, Partitionierung, Grafikkartentreiberversion, Soundtreiber bis hin zu externen USB-Geräten die Probleme mit einer stabilen Anbindung haben und so das System immer mal wieder mit ihrem Handshake blockieren.


----------



## EisblockError (18. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Na gut dass die FPS nicht wirklich vom Server abhängig sind... egal ob Datenpakete von dem kommen oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wiso sagen sie dann selbst dass die Laags von ihrem Server kommen^^??


----------



## Squizzl (18. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte noch hinzufügen das es dem TE am anfang doch recht leer vorkommen wird.

Egal welchen server du wählst ist in den Startgebieten und auch im t2 nicht wirklich viel los. wenn du schnell leveln willst um oben dabei z7u sein empfehle ich dir quests zu machen und kaum pvp bzw halt die scenarien.


----------



## OldboyX (18. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:
			
		

> wiso sagen sie dann selbst dass die Laags von ihrem Server kommen^^??



Es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Lag (Netzwerkverzögerung) und Ruckeln (wenige Bilder pro Sekunde weil die Grafikkarte nicht mit dem berechnen der frames hinterherkommt).

Lag kann folgende Ursachen haben:
-du hast langsames Internet
-du hast nebenher andere downloads oder in deinem heimnetzwerk nimmt jemand anderes viel bandbreite weg
-dein anbieter hat irgendwelche probleme
-es gibt probleme mit großen routern
- der server ist überlastet und deine anfragen werden von ihm erst mit erheblicher verzögerung beantwortet
und noch paar


Ruckeln kann folgende Ursachen haben:
-deine Grafikkarte ist zu langsam
-du hast zu wenig RAM speicher
- deine Festplatte ist sehr langsam
- deine CPu ist zu langsam
und noch paar


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (18. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Bricht die Framerate (wirklich die Framerate) ein, liegt das am ehesten am Clientrechner. Soviel kann ich euch sagen.



Wenn bei der Grafik von WAR etwas ruckelt, dann liegt es grundsätzlich an der nicht vorhandenen Fähigkeit, eine ordentliche Grafikengine zu programmieren. Das ist FAKT. Es gibt eben gute und schlechte Entwickler, Funcom und Mythic finde ich z.B von der Fähigkeit der Programmierer her grottenschlecht. Kein Vergleich zu Blizzard, Arenanet (GW) oder NC Soft (Lineage2 und Aion Entwicklerteam).



OldboyX schrieb:


> Ruckeln kann folgende Ursachen haben:
> -deine Grafikkarte ist zu langsam
> -du hast zu wenig RAM speicher
> - deine Festplatte ist sehr langsam
> ...



- unfähige Entwickler.


----------



## Norjena (18. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> - unfähige Entwickler.



Naja, selbst in Wintergrasp sind oft weniger Spieler als zb bei einem Keepraid, und da ruckelt es abartig, darum will Blizzard ja auch aus den Wintergrasp Daily "Weeklys" machen, um die Anzahl an Spielern einzuschränken (wenn sie wirklich so fähig wären würden sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen).

Dazu kommt das die Grafik in WoW doch deutlich Detaillose oder eben "einfacher" als die in WAR ist (vor allem auf Charaktere bezogen).


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (18. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja, selbst in Wintergrasp sind oft weniger Spieler als zb bei einem Keepraid, und da ruckelt es abartig, darum will Blizzard ja auch aus den Wintergrasp Daily "Weeklys" machen, um die Anzahl an Spielern einzuschränken (wenn sie wirklich so fähig wären würden sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen).
> 
> Dazu kommt das die Grafik in WoW doch deutlich Detaillose oder eben "einfacher" als die in WAR ist (vor allem auf Charaktere bezogen).




Naja das ist doch schon ein Vergleich mit Äpfel und Birnen, WoW ist kein RVR Spiel, wenn dort im MassenPVP ab und zu der Server abschmiert (das ist dort das Hauptproblem, nicht die FPS), ist dsa zwar nicht toll, aber man hat dann noch Arena, 5er PVE, 10er PVE, 25er PVE, Schlachtfelder, Factiongrinding, etc.

Hier ist das aber der HAUPTBESTANDTEIL des Spiels. Somit hätte Mythic wissen müssen, was man der Engine zumuten kann, und was nicht.

Hier hat man zu viel geträumt, Kollisionsabfrage kostet abartig viel Performance. Darüber hinaus sind die Chars zu detailliert, in einem RVR Spiel sollte die Umgebung toll aussehen, Chars dagegen nicht so detailliert sein, damit eben die Performance bei vielen Spielern aufm Screen ordentlich bleibt. Hier dagegen spart man an der Umgebungsgrafik, Chars sehen dafür toll aus. Das ist das falsche Konzept.

Andere Entwickler schauen halt, was können wir machen, und implementieren dann. Mythic hat etwas im Kopf, implementiert es einfahc, ohne zu schauen, ob das technisch passt. Blizzard z.B wollte Alterac vor 3 Jahren als offenes Schlachtfeld einbauen, so wie jetzt Wintergrasp. Aber man wusste, dass es nicht klappen wird, so hat man es als Instanz angeboten, und nun 3 Jahre später versucht man es nochmal mit einem offenen Schlachtfeld. So sollte es eben laufen.

PS: Was du noch schreibst bzgl. "wenn sie so fähig wären..."

Wie gesagt, der Open PVP Anteil in WoW beträgt nicht mal 10%, wenn das nicht 100% funktioniert, kostet das nicht so viel, als wenn hier jetzt im RVR alles ruckelt. Man muss sich bei WoW nur einloggen udn etwas durch die Gegend laufen, und erkennt schon, warum diese Entwickler "fähig" sind, es steuert sich so direkt, ruckelt nicht, zuckelt nicht, die Engine läuft butterweich. Bei WAR ruckelt und zuckelt es an jeder Ecke, es fühlt sich nie richtig "flüssig" an.

Erinnert mich absolut an Vanguard, auch dort wurde schlampig gearbeitet.

Zu der "Fähigkeit" eines Entwicklerteams sollte auch gehören, einschätzen zu können, was machbar ist, und was nicht, in dem Punkt haben Sigil (Vanguard) und Mythic versagt.


----------



## Norjena (18. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der Open PVP Anteil in WoW beträgt nicht mal 10%, wenn das nicht 100% funktioniert, kostet das nicht so viel, als wenn hier jetzt im RVR alles ruckelt. Man muss sich bei WoW nur einloggen udn etwas durch die Gegend laufen, und erkennt schon, warum diese Entwickler "fähig" sind, es steuert sich so direkt, ruckelt nicht, zuckelt nicht, die Engine läuft butterweich. Bei WAR ruckelt und zuckelt es an jeder Ecke, es fühlt sich nie richtig "flüssig" an.



Das ist stimmt nicht ganz, Wintergrasp ist das beliebteste imo was Wow zu bieten hat, Wow bietet auch alles, zudem laufen bei sehr vielen Leuten auch die Raids mit hohen Einstellungen schlecht, und da sinds nur 25 Leute (und die Grafik ist auf hoch auch schlechter wie die von WAR).

Natürlich gibts in WAR einige Stellen an denen man wirklich merkt das schlampig gearbeitet wurde, haupthema "Feststecken"....


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (18. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das ist stimmt nicht ganz, Wintergrasp ist das beliebteste imo was Wow zu bieten hat, Wow bietet auch alles, zudem laufen bei sehr vielen Leuten auch die Raids mit hohen Einstellungen schlecht, und da sinds nur 25 Leute (und die Grafik ist auf hoch auch schlechter wie die von WAR).



Trotzdem ist es nicht das Gleiche wie hier, hier basiert ALLES auf RVR, und hier muss die Performance in großen Schlachten einfach stimmen.




Norjena schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts in WAR einige Stellen an denen man wirklich merkt das schlampig gearbeitet wurde, haupthema "Feststecken"....



Brauchst du mir als Magus Spieler nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (18. Mai 2009)

also ich muss ja sagen, performancetechnisch finde ich WAR nichtmal schlecht. natürlich hätten sie es für rechner von vor 3jahren programmieren können, aber dann hätten sich alle über die grottige grafik beschwert. 
das problem ist einfach, die leute kaufen sich nen rechner für 500€ und meinen sie hätten ein top gerät. für ein top gerät muss man aber locker das 3fache ausgeben, und auf solchen rechnern laufen auch festungsraids flüssig, jedenfalls soweit es der server zulässt und der user ein wenig ahnung davon hat, wie man seinen rechner "sauber" hält. ich kenne auch kein anderes mmo, welches so geschickt mit lichtquellen und reflektionen arbeitet wie WAR...an allen ecken und enden hat man ne andere lichtquelle, die reflektionen auf den rüstungen stimmen auf den punkt genau. es ist einfach nur ein genuss für die augen. 
und dazu, dass wow so flüssig läuft und die steuerung direkt reagiert etc...das sah zu beginn von wow auch noch ganz anders aus. man darf halt kein 4jahre altes spiel mit einem 6monate altem spiel vergleichen. ich will damit nicht sagen, dass bei WAR alles ok ist...mit sicherheit nicht. es gibt etliche dinge, die verbesserungswürdig sind. aber bisher hab ich noch nichts entdeckt, was mir für lange zeit den spielspaß raubt/geraubt hat. 
und mythic macht es auch ganz geschickt...immer mal wieder streuen sie neuen "content" ein, wie z.b. die burgenerweiterungen, die rvr einflussbelohnungen, die events (welche teils sogar auf wunsch der community ins leben gerufen wurden, siehe nordenwacht wochenende), oder bald die länder der toten. ich habe mit absicht die dinge weggelassen, die schon bei release angekündigt wurden, da sonst wieder ein paar korinthenkacker ankommen und meinen, das hätte ja alles schon bei release dabei sein sollen. wobei ich eh der meinung bin, dass nirgendwo angekündigt wurde, dass der angekündigte content schon komplett bei release vorhanden ist...
natürlich war es ärgerlich, dass nicht alle klassen direkt zu release dabei waren, aber mythic muss sich ja auch teilweise an die vorgaben von games workshop halten, und n slayer MUSS so aussehen wie eben ein slayer im tabletop aussieht. oder die fehlenden hauptstädte...ich finde es natürlich schade, da die bilder der anderen hauptstädte schon sehr imposant aussahen, aber m.e. hat das fehlen der hauptstädte eher den praktischen grund, dass sich die leute nicht zu sehr verteilen, was gerade zum release sehr kontraproduktiv gewesen wäre. des weiteren hätte es probleme mit der gebietseroberung und den daraus resultierenden städteraids gegeben. wer hätte entschieden welche hauptstadt angegriffen wird? der zufall? hätte es gereicht die feste des jeweiligen gebiets einzunehmen um in die hauptstadt zu kommen? (wäre m.e. totaler unfug gewesen) was hätte ein raid auf altdorf für konsequenzen für die anderen hauptstädte gehabt? ohne konsequenzen wäre es ja ziemlich witzlos...etc pp. 

kurz und bündig auf die frage wie lange es WAR noch gibt: ich schätze mal mindestens noch 2addons wird man für WAR erwarten dürfen, bevor den entwicklern die puste ausgeht...was das zeitlich bedeutet, könnt ihr euch sicherlich denken...
mfg


----------



## Punischer240 (18. Mai 2009)

wer sagt im t1-t2 ist nichts los hat keine Ahnung..ich hab vor ein paar tanken nen neuen Char angefagen mit dme ich gestern t2 bin..es läuft super sind auf Erengrad nur noch am O Rvr machen und haben sehr viel gegendeff als destro...nur weil manche keine gruppe finden weils ihnen am arsch vorbei geht braucht man nicht auf alle schließen


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2009)

Also ich denke 2 Addons sind sogar eher als Minimum anzusehen. Für Daoc gab es 5 Addons und dazu noch 3 kostenlose Addons also insgesamt 8 Addons

Denke für WAR kann man ähnliches erwarten. Lebensdauer mindestens 6 Jahre : Nach 2 Jahren das erste Addon und dann jedes weitere Jahr ein neues Addon


----------



## Jelarina (18. Mai 2009)

also lags gibt bei uns (averland) nur dann wenn mal so an die 10-12 kt aufeinandertreffen, da dies aufgrund der weniger rvr freudigen Ordnung seltener der fall ist also eher weniger alber im moment fängt die Ordnung mal an sich zu mobilisieren seit dem wir mal die Unvermeidliche angegriffen haben 

und meiner meinung nach ist es das beste spiel im mom wenn man in nem ally kt oder kt mit Ts ist und jeder seinen teil macht da machst richtig spass 


mfg


----------



## Pymonte (18. Mai 2009)

schön das der Thread wieder in ein: bei mir laggts, bei mri nicht, bei mir ruckelts, bei mir nicht-Thread ausartet.

Mal ehrlich, es gibt WENIGE (auf die Anzahl der Spieler bezogen) die sich wirklich beschweren das WAR unspielbar ist bei ihnen (wegen Lags und oder Rucklern). Die Mehrheit sagt dazu nichts, kann also größteteils spielen. So gehts mir auch. Das die Performance nicht perfekt ist, ist irgendwo auch logisch. Aber so derb unspielbar wie es bei manch einem sein muss ist es bei mir nicht. FPS um die 20 auch bei den größten RvR aktivitäten und wenn überhaupt dann Lags, aber nur in Form von Timerverzögerungen (die übrigens auch dadurch zustande kommen, das WAR sich am "langsamsten" Timer orientiert, also kanns bei dir auf 0 stehen, aber irgend ein 56k modem Spieler verzögert den Zonenlock eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Unspielbar ist es daher nicht.

Derzeit braucht WAR etwas mehr Abwechslung zum oRvR, aber die wird ja höchstwahrscheinlich mit P1.3 kommen. 

@topic: Trial runterladen und 10 Tage testen oder 30 Tage testen beim Spielkauf (kostet ja auch nicht mehr die Welt). Am besten NICHT mit WoW vergleichen, denn die Spiele mögen zwar viele parallelen haben, aber es gibt auch gravierende Unterschiede. Nicht nur Grafikstil und Kampfstil sind verschieden.


----------



## Ilunadin (18. Mai 2009)

Ich denke bei WAR ists wie mit AoC..Gebt dem Spiel ein Jahr Zeit um zu reifen und staunt über das was daraus geworden ist.
Ansonsten gilt: 1.Gibt es Test Accounts? Wenn ja nutze einen und mach dir selbst ein Bild!
                       2.Macht es dir Spaß? Falls ja "lohnt" es sich es zu spielen!
                       3.Es gefällt dir doch nicht? Schade,aber schau in ein paar Monaten nochmal rein!
                       4.Es läääääägt Double juuuhuuuu  oooooo dabbljuuuuuuhuuu aber nicht! Auch das hatte seine kränkliche Startphase!
                          Es war eben nur der erste gut gemachte(leicht verständliche) MMO-Lückenfüller.


----------



## Krawuzi (18. Mai 2009)

*Wie lange gehts noch mit WAR?

4 Jahre 3 Monate 12 Tage 14 Stunden 38 Min ab JETZT
*


----------



## Rayon (19. Mai 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> *Wie lange gehts noch mit WAR?
> 
> 4 Jahre 3 Monate 12 Tage 14 Stunden 38 Min ab JETZT
> *


Puh danke, endlich mal ne Angabe mit der man was Anfangen kann im Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (19. Mai 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Puh danke, endlich mal ne Angabe mit der man was Anfangen kann im Thread.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Is aber *jetzt *nicht mehr ganz aktuell... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (19. Mai 2009)

4 Jahre 3 Monate 12 Tage 6 Stunden 5 Min 

die zeit läuft ab, es wird knapp!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imoerator (19. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> also ich muss ja sagen, performancetechnisch finde ich WAR nichtmal schlecht. natürlich hätten sie es für rechner von vor 3jahren programmieren können, aber dann hätten sich alle über die grottige grafik beschwert.
> das problem ist einfach, die leute kaufen sich nen rechner für 500€ und meinen sie hätten ein top gerät. für ein top gerät muss man aber locker das 3fache ausgeben, und auf solchen rechnern laufen auch festungsraids flüssig, jedenfalls soweit es der server zulässt und der user ein wenig ahnung davon hat, wie man seinen rechner "sauber" hält. ich kenne auch kein anderes mmo, welches so geschickt mit lichtquellen und reflektionen arbeitet wie WAR...an allen ecken und enden hat man ne andere lichtquelle, die reflektionen auf den rüstungen stimmen auf den punkt genau. es ist einfach nur ein genuss für die augen.
> und dazu, dass wow so flüssig läuft und die steuerung direkt reagiert etc...das sah zu beginn von wow auch noch ganz anders aus. man darf halt kein 4jahre altes spiel mit einem 6monate altem spiel vergleichen. ich will damit nicht sagen, dass bei WAR alles ok ist...mit sicherheit nicht. es gibt etliche dinge, die verbesserungswürdig sind. aber bisher hab ich noch nichts entdeckt, was mir für lange zeit den spielspaß raubt/geraubt hat.
> und mythic macht es auch ganz geschickt...immer mal wieder streuen sie neuen "content" ein, wie z.b. die burgenerweiterungen, die rvr einflussbelohnungen, die events (welche teils sogar auf wunsch der community ins leben gerufen wurden, siehe nordenwacht wochenende), oder bald die länder der toten. ich habe mit absicht die dinge weggelassen, die schon bei release angekündigt wurden, da sonst wieder ein paar korinthenkacker ankommen und meinen, das hätte ja alles schon bei release dabei sein sollen. wobei ich eh der meinung bin, dass nirgendwo angekündigt wurde, dass der angekündigte content schon komplett bei release vorhanden ist...
> ...



Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
1) WAR....ist technisch gesehen mehr als 5 Jahre hinter jedem Spiel ,selbst die kostenlosen spiele laufen besser als WAR.
2) du hast wohl ein Winterschlaf gehalten oder wie kommste drauf das man für 500€ einen schlechten pc bekommt? gut oder schlecht oder hässlich oder schön ,das ist alles eine Frage das im Auge des Betrachters liegt....was bedeuteet bei dir eigentlich schlecht wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf?.Du wirst WAR. niemals flüssig laufen sehen selbst mit einem NASA rechner nicht,flüssig ist bei mir 60 FPS alles andere ist schrott,übriegens schau dir mal die Foren genauer an SEHR viele klagen über FPS probleme und nach deiner aussage haben ja dann die ganzen Leute einen schlechten pc.
3) Die FPS zahlen gehen auch runter wenn der Netzwerkcode schlecht ist (LAAAAGS) also eine schlechte verbindung zum server hast wirste auch niedrige FPS zahlen haben.
4) hier hat jemand gesagt das selbst bei 50k spielern es sich lohnen würde zu spielen und so weiter aber wenn ein spiel von meiner Seite aus betrachtet nur noch 50k spieler hätte dann würde ich nicht mal mehr das Licht im Server-raum einschalten.
5) klar war sieht an machen ecken schon recht nett aus und auch die Reflecktionen sehen nett aus aber was nutzt einem das wenn der rest des spiel scheisse aussieht und vor allem schlechte fps bietet,was nutzt es dir einen dicken Porsche zu haben der von aussen sehr schick ist aber er sich so lahm fährt wie ein 3-rad.
Um mal von meiner seite aus WoW zu erwähnen es lief wirklich schon immer recht gut und vor allem Flüssig,versteht ihr das? das spiel war in seinem gesammten packet schon fertig ,es gab nur noch kleine fehler es musste nichts im nachhinein hinzu gefügt werden wie es bei den meisten spielen ist die leider unfertig auf den Markt kommen.
Klar gab es hier und da kleine Fehler aber das lag nicht direkt am clienten sondern es war die Serverberbindung z.B.Laaag dann ist man aus dem spiel geflogen oder beim bergbau die Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen wurde.
Vor allem gab es von anfang an Berufe die man auch ausüben konnte,klar mir gefallen einige sachen bei WoW auch nicht aber bei WAR stören mich schon echt einige sachen mehr.
Ich wollte schon lang mit WoW aufhören und habe daher ALLE spiele die seit dem Releas von WoW auf den Markt kammen mal angspielt und ALLE wirklich ALLE haben kläglich verasagt.
Wieso ? schaut euch doch mal was ist aus Venguard geworden? was ist mit AOC? was ist mit EQ2? die sind von meiner sicht der dinge alle TOT nicht weil sie lange laufen NEIN weil sie ALLE was gemeinsam haben/hatten,sie haben alles von anfang an falsch gemacht hier wären vor allem BUGS zu erwähnen die unter aller Sau waren oder fehlende dinge die es zum releas nicht geschaft haben.
HDRO ist ein spiel was sehr gut aussieht nur leider gab es zum releas des spiels sehr wenige Spieler die es auf hohen deteils spielen konnten da der pc erst geboren werden musste.
Und NEIN ich bin sicher kein WoW Fanboy ,wie schon gesagt ich wollte schon lange mit WoW aufhören aber keines hat das geboten was WoW von anfang an hatte.


----------



## Astravall (19. Mai 2009)

Args da gruselts mich ja bei so viel Blödsinn ... sorry aber das ist es nun mal:



imoerator schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
> 1) WAR....ist technisch gesehen mehr als 5 Jahre hinter jedem Spiel ,selbst die kostenlosen spiele laufen besser als WAR.



Ahhh jaaa ... na wenn du meinst. Dann zeig mir mal ein kostenloses MMORPG welches 1. Grafisch mithalten kann und 2. Kollisionsabfrage zwischen den Gegnern liefert.



> 2) du hast wohl ein Winterschlaf gehalten oder wie kommste drauf das man für 500&#8364; einen schlechten pc bekommt? gut oder schlecht oder hässlich oder schön ,das ist alles eine Frage das im Auge des Betrachters liegt....was bedeuteet bei dir eigentlich schlecht wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf?.Du wirst WAR. niemals flüssig laufen sehen selbst mit einem NASA rechner nicht,flüssig ist bei mir 60 FPS alles andere ist schrott,übriegens schau dir mal die Foren genauer an SEHR viele klagen über FPS probleme und nach deiner aussage haben ja dann die ganzen Leute einen schlechten pc.



Also ich muss schlechte augen haben, denn für mich ist alles über 25 FPS flüssig. Wir sind hier nicht bei einem Egoshooter, wo die Laufgeschwindigkeit und Sprunghöhe oder sonstwas an die FPS gekoppelt sind -.-. Daher kommt nämlich dieses 60 FPS = flüssig Gerücht.



> 3) Die FPS zahlen gehen auch runter wenn der Netzwerkcode schlecht ist (LAAAAGS) also eine schlechte verbindung zum server hast wirste auch niedrige FPS zahlen haben.



LAGS sind hohe Antwortzeiten vom Server. D.h. entweder Schlechte Treiber, Hardwarebedingt (z.b. schlechte WLANverbindung), der Provider hat irgendwo ein Routerproblem und schlussendlich auch die Antwortzeit vom Server selbst. Dies hat aber keinerlei einfluss auf die FPS der Grafikkarte. Das einzige was passiert ist dass dein Gegner eventuell später umfällt, oder die Position  einer Gegner zeitverzögert aktualisert wird. Die FPS bleiben dabei gleich.



> 4) hier hat jemand gesagt das selbst bei 50k spielern es sich lohnen würde zu spielen und so weiter aber wenn ein spiel von meiner Seite aus betrachtet nur noch 50k spieler hätte dann würde ich nicht mal mehr das Licht im Server-raum einschalten.



Schau mal DAoC an die Server laufen immernoch und dass nur noch ein paar tausend Spieler. 



> 5) klar war sieht an machen ecken schon recht nett aus und auch die Reflecktionen sehen nett aus aber was nutzt einem das wenn der rest des spiel scheisse aussieht und vor allem schlechte fps bietet,was nutzt es dir einen dicken Porsche zu haben der von aussen sehr schick ist aber er sich so lahm fährt wie ein 3-rad.
> Um mal von meiner seite aus WoW zu erwähnen es lief wirklich schon immer recht gut und vor allem Flüssig,versteht ihr das? das spiel war in seinem gesammten packet schon fertig ,es gab nur noch kleine fehler es musste nichts im nachhinein hinzu gefügt werden wie es bei den meisten spielen ist die leider unfertig auf den Markt kommen.
> Klar gab es hier und da kleine Fehler aber das lag nicht direkt am clienten sondern es war die Serverberbindung z.B.Laaag dann ist man aus dem spiel geflogen oder beim bergbau die Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen wurde.
> Vor allem gab es von anfang an Berufe die man auch ausüben konnte,klar mir gefallen einige sachen bei WoW auch nicht aber bei WAR stören mich schon echt einige sachen mehr.
> ...



Der Rest hier wird mir zu Blöd da näher drauf einzugehen, aber ich habe bei meinem Rechner bei 1920x1200, Vollen Details und 8xAF durchschnittlich 40-60 FPS. Nur bei wirklich Großen Schlachten geht es auf 10-20 FPS runter. Ist bei vollen Details aber auch kein Wunder oder (Ja ich spiele Tatsächlich mit vollen Details im RvR O_o)? Ach so Rechner ist ein PhenomII 940 mit 4GB RAM und Radeon HD4870 hat mich vor ein paar Monaten 800&#8364; gekostet. 

Und Natüüürlich war WoW bei Release perfekt, hatte keine Bugs, den reisen Umfang den es heute hatte usw. .... ja neee iss klaar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

MfG Michael


----------



## pulla_man (19. Mai 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> 5) klar war sieht an machen ecken schon recht nett aus und auch die Reflecktionen sehen nett aus aber was nutzt einem das wenn der rest des spiel scheisse aussieht und vor allem schlechte fps bietet,was nutzt es dir einen dicken Porsche zu haben der von aussen sehr schick ist aber er sich so lahm fährt wie ein 3-rad.
> Um mal von meiner seite aus WoW zu erwähnen es lief wirklich schon immer recht gut und vor allem Flüssig,versteht ihr das? das spiel war in seinem gesammten packet schon fertig ,es gab nur noch kleine fehler es musste nichts im nachhinein hinzu gefügt werden wie es bei den meisten spielen ist die leider unfertig auf den Markt kommen.
> Klar gab es hier und da kleine Fehler aber das lag nicht direkt am clienten sondern es war die Serverberbindung z.B.Laaag dann ist man aus dem spiel geflogen oder beim bergbau die Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen wurde.
> Vor allem gab es von anfang an Berufe die man auch ausüben konnte,klar mir gefallen einige sachen bei WoW auch nicht aber bei WAR stören mich schon echt einige sachen mehr.
> ...




ich kann es echt nicht mehr hören, diese ganze wow scheisse. das hier ist das WAR forum, keine sau hier interessiert sich für nen gammel mainstream spiel, bei dem der endcontent im schlaf durchgespielt wird und das pvp fürn popes ist.

wow war zu release noch beschissener als WAR. da waren server tage lang down, bergbau zu skillen war ne qual, da man immer in der hockposition verblieben ist, den ansturm bug beim krieger hat es ganze 3 jahre lang gegeben. und der raidcontent innerhalb des ersten jahres bestand aus onyxia und molten core. der ganze andere scheiss wurde in contentpatches oder in addons nachgeliefert. erzähl mir nicht das wow zu release fertig war, wie verblendet seid ihr wow-elfen eigentlich? nur weil nen spiel keine 5 millionen chinafarmer accounts und keine 1 millionen multiboxer accounts und keine 5 millionen richtigen accounts hat ist es noch lange nicht tot. scher dich zurück in dein wow forum und erfreu dich an deinem spiel und mach dir keine sorgen wie es um WAR bestellt ist.

die grafik von WAR kannste nun mal nicht mit nem gurkenrechner geniessen. da brauchste nunmal nen highendgerät. da helfen deine 2gb ram und dein dualcore mit 2ghz nicht viel, denn sowas ist kein endgerät. 

und wer die auflösung mal nen bisschen höher schraubt, AA und AF anmacht und die detailstufe hochsetzt, der wird sehen wie schön die grafik von war sein kann, nur leider benötigt man dazu auch nen anständigen pc, und nicht ne 500&#8364; krüppelgurke mit billigem noname arbeitsspeicher und langsamen prozessor.

so, dass musste mal losgelassen werden


----------



## thessy (19. Mai 2009)

Bleiben wir doch gerecht und sachlich....War wurde 1-2 Jahre zu früh released, wir bezahlen für ne Beta :-)
Ich persönlich habe einen sehr guten Neuen PC, selbst wenn ich alles wie Schatten, Effekte, ect. abschalte, habe ich nie mehr als 20 fps bei stadtraids oder wenn Kriegstruppen zusammen treffen.
Das liegt nicht am Rechner, bekommen sie das nicht hin, wird War mit Zahlen wie DAoC enden, ich wette auf den deutschen Servern tummeln sich grade mal dreimal so viele Spieler wie auf dem Riesencluster.
Dies hat schon seine Gründe, und die sind eben zum Großteil in der absolut miesen Performance zu suchen.


----------



## ExInferis (19. Mai 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
> 1) WAR....ist technisch gesehen mehr als 5 Jahre hinter jedem Spiel ,selbst die kostenlosen spiele laufen besser als WAR.
> 2) du hast wohl ein Winterschlaf gehalten oder wie kommste drauf das man für 500€ einen schlechten pc bekommt? gut oder schlecht oder hässlich oder schön ,das ist alles eine Frage das im Auge des Betrachters liegt....was bedeuteet bei dir eigentlich schlecht wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf?.Du wirst WAR. niemals flüssig laufen sehen selbst mit einem NASA rechner nicht,flüssig ist bei mir 60 FPS alles andere ist schrott,übriegens schau dir mal die Foren genauer an SEHR viele klagen über FPS probleme und nach deiner aussage haben ja dann die ganzen Leute einen schlechten pc.
> 3) Die FPS zahlen gehen auch runter wenn der Netzwerkcode schlecht ist (LAAAAGS) also eine schlechte verbindung zum server hast wirste auch niedrige FPS zahlen haben.
> ...



Zu 1.) Ist es nicht wenn man sich die gesamte Engine anschaut. Und bitte nicht wieder Single-Player oder die neuste Unreal- oder Crytek-Techdemo mit einem MMO vergleichen, da die Ansprüche ganz andere sind und bei einem MMO auf Synchronität geachtet werden muss.
Zu 2.) Über 30 Frames kannst Du eh objektiv keinen Unterschied mehr feststellen, nur physisch wenn die Augen aufgrund des Bildwechsels bei einem Röhrenmonitor weh tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder willst Du mir erzählen, dass Du bei 60FPS noch jedes einzelne Bild erkennen kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann melde Dich mal als medizinisches Wunder.
Zu 3.) FALSCH!!!! FPS ist nicht netzwerkcodeabhängig. Sind zwei absolut unterschiedliche Baustellen. Die Pipeline für das Rendering wird nicht so lange angehalten bis das Netzwerk was meldet sondern wenn das Bild "steht" kommen meist einfach keine Informationen über die Bewegung der anderen Chars. Da wird halt nur immer wieder das gleiche Bild berechnet. FPS gehen dann in den Keller wenn die Grafikengine mit der Darstellung nicht mehr nach kommt, sei es aufgrund langsamer Aufbereitung der Daten durch CPU oder Grafikkarte. DANN gehen die FPS runter und nicht wegen des Netcodes. (technisches Halbwissen) Verwechselt nicht Lags mit FPS-Einbrüchen. Sind absolut unterschiedliche Dinge.
Zu 4.) Gut dass Du kein Spielebetreiber bist und die wirtschaftlichen Hintergründe bestimmt nicht kalkulieren kannst.
Zu 5.) Subjektive Warnehmung was einem gefällt und was nicht. FPS habe ich schon erklärt und ich habe bei mir diese Probleme nicht. Selbst auf meiner schlechtesten Kiste.
Du scheinst WoW nicht von Anfang an gespielt zu haben oder siehst es im Nachhinein durch eine rosarote Brille. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe schon vor WoW MMOs gespielt und auch WoW hatte einen technisch miesen start und das über 1,5 Jahre in meinen Augen.
Du siehst WoW als der Weisheit letzten Schluss und misst alles an WoW. So wie in WoW müsse es sein. Das ist aber falsch. Andere Spiele bestreiten andere Wege weil sie etwas anderes anbieten wollen. Ein WoW-Clone würde erst recht nichts bringen. Die Spiele die Du aufzählst sind weit entfernt von "tot". Die leben noch sehr rege, aber scheinbar bewegst Du Dich nicht in den Bereichen wo Du es mitbekommen könntest und reitest munter lustig auf der WoW-Welle, die bedingt durch die Spielerzahl an Höhe die anderen Spiele überdeckt, die teilweise wesentlich inovativer und durchdachter sind.


----------



## zadros (19. Mai 2009)

thessy schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe einen sehr guten Neuen PC, selbst wenn ich alles wie Schatten, Effekte, ect. abschalte, habe ich nie mehr als 20 fps bei stadtraids oder wenn Kriegstruppen zusammen treffen.



Dann hast du wohl schrott gekauft - die FPS probleme sind mit mittelklasse hardware + entsprechender konfiguration weg

LAG ist das problem und das hängt auch nicht unbedingt mit dem net-code zusammen sondern mit der serverprogrammierung, denn dort ist meist der flaschenhals ... der net-code ist ein klitzekleines programmfitzelchen, dass sich NUR um datenaustausch kümmert, nicht um die problematischen berechnungen und weiterleitungen - das macht eben die serverprogrammierung


----------



## OldboyX (19. Mai 2009)

> Naja, selbst in Wintergrasp sind oft weniger Spieler als zb bei einem Keepraid, und da ruckelt es abartig, darum will Blizzard ja auch aus den Wintergrasp Daily "Weeklys" machen, um die Anzahl an Spielern einzuschränken (wenn sie wirklich so fähig wären würden sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen).



Ruckelt es oder hast du lags? Denn ja, Wintergrasp lagt abartig, aber ruckeln zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung gar nicht (q6600 - Ati 4870 4GB RAM) auch mit dem neuen Super video mode und 8x Multisampling können da sehr viele Spieler rumlaufen und die Grafikengine läuft absolut flüssig bei mir.


----------



## pulla_man (19. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ruckelt es oder hast du lags? Denn ja, Wintergrasp lagt abartig, aber ruckeln zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung gar nicht (q6600 - Ati 4870 4GB RAM) auch mit dem neuen Super video mode und 8x Multisampling können da sehr viele Spieler rumlaufen und die Grafikengine läuft absolut flüssig bei mir.



die grafikengine von wow ist nu mittlerweile auch jahre alt, oder haben sie die hart überarbeitet? könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen, lass mich da aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Stancer (19. Mai 2009)

WoW soll zu Anfang perfekt gewesen sein ? Wie bitte ? Ich hab den Release selber mitgemacht und auch da war die Serverperformance grauenhaft. Wenn man nicht gerade Pings von 20.000 und mehr hatte ging direkt der ganze Server runter, auch mal für 12 Std. In WAR schmieren wenn überhaupt nur die Zonen ab. Und damals bekamen wir keine Gratis Spieltage. GOA hat schon mehrmals wegen schlechter Performance freie spieltage herausgegeben

In WoW fehlten ebenso Inhalte wie in WAR z.b. Klassen. Molten Core ? Die erste High Level Instant.... nicht vorhanden, Sets ? Nicht vorhanden, Onyxia ? Nicht vorhanden, Level 60 Grp Instanzen ? Keine vorhanden, erst 2 Monate nach Release kamen Stratholme und Scholomance, weil auch dann erst das komplette Gebiet nachgereicht wurde !!! Also erzählt nix von WoW war von anfang an perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist das hier das WAR Forum und WoW hat hier nix verloren. Mich nervt dieses ewige "Aber in WoW...." Gelaber genauso. Wenn ihr WoW so toll findet, dann spielt es aber lasst uns damit in Ruhe. Wir wissen warum wir WoW NICHT spielen und was uns an WAR gefällt !!!


----------



## Pymonte (19. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ruckelt es oder hast du lags? Denn ja, Wintergrasp lagt abartig, aber ruckeln zumindest aus meiner Erfahrung gar nicht (q6600 - Ati 4870 4GB RAM) auch mit dem neuen Super video mode und 8x Multisampling können da sehr viele Spieler rumlaufen und die Grafikengine läuft absolut flüssig bei mir.



glaub ich dir nicht, die verbuggte Schattenengine von WoW zwingt derzeit sogar Toprechner in die Knie. Wenn du den UltraMode in der Grafik drin hast ist sogar normales Solo PvE farmen ruckelig in Nordend und selbst die alte Welt bringt nicht auf über 30FPS (im Flug sogar nur auf 20). Erst wenn man den Schatten um 1 Stufe senkt, dann wird das Spiel flüssig spielbarer... für Winetrgrasp sollte man den Schatten aber eher auf Middle haben. Ändert eh nichts am Aussehen, es werden nur Bodenobjekte (Grasbüschel, Blümchen) und superferne Objekte nivht mehr berechnet... also Sachen, die man im normalfall eh nicht wahrnimmt.

Wenn man also den "Super Schatten" ausschaltet, was bleibt dann von WoW? Super alte Grafik Engine mit verschwommenen Texturen, kaum Shadern und schlechten Partikeleffekten. Wäre ja echt ne Schande, wenn da ein PC ruckeln würde. 

Nordend hat übrigens auch keine neue Grafikengine, so wie manche das gerne schreiben, sondern einfach nur mehr Polygone und ab und an mal ne High-Res Textur.


----------



## Jarwid (19. Mai 2009)

Wer nicht sieht das sich die FPS Performance von WAR seit Release deutlich verbessert hat, hat entweder wirklich nen alten Rechner, Klöße auf den Augen oder ist total verblendet. Meine Kiste ist zwar schon 2 Jahre alt, RAM und Graka sind aber inzwischen aufgestockt bzw. nachgerüstet. Ich konnte anfänglich bei einem Burg bzw. Festungsraid nie mit allen Effekten spielen und hatte trotzdem FPS Einbrüche auf 6-10 FPS im schlimmsten Fall. Inzwischen habe ich alle Effekte aktiviert und habe auch wenn alle auf einmal auf den Burgherrn kloppen nie weniger als 20 FPS. Im normalen Spielbetrieb wie questen, Ini oder sfz holen hab ich immer um die 60

Auf jeden Fall muss seitens der Entwickler noch deutlich mehr gebracht werden um die Performance zu verbessern und die Lags in den Griff zu bekommen, aber ich erlebe eine kontinuierliche Verbesserung und das allein zählt für mich. Performance ist nicht mehr meine Hauptsorge bei WAR

Grüße


----------



## Raaandy (19. Mai 2009)

Warhammer hat einen der fettesten puplisher unterm arsch macht euch darüber mal keine sorge.

das spiel ist und muss für alle pvp fans aller erste stelle sein. 

wenn sie noch ordentliche pve inhalte implementieren wirds sehr groß werden aber davon geh ich mal nicht aus das ist auch nicht das ziel von warhammer.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (19. Mai 2009)

Dieser "tolle" Publisher hat auch den C&C Shooter vor kurzen einfach eingestampft, weil es dem QM nicht mehr genügte. Kann bei War auch gut passieren.

Um EA mal zu zitieren: Wenn ein Bäcker Brot wegschmeisst, das nicht gut schmeckt, beschwert sich ja auch keiner der Kunden.

Und btw. meine PvP Gelüste kann ich am besten bei AoC ausleben. Also sind es schonmal nicht alle PvP-Fans. ^^


----------



## Raaandy (19. Mai 2009)

das wusste ich noch nicht das ea sowas macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und solche aussagen sind ja mal naja... salz in die wunden der spieler die das gespielt haben..

ich spiele auch aoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist mom das beste mmorpg wie ich finde!


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (19. Mai 2009)

AoC ist wirklich genial. Sieht supi aus, läuft prima, lagfrei, wenige Bugs, massig Quests, tolle Instanzen, generell super Atmosphäre. FC hat die Kurve noch gekriegt. Vielleicht schafft Mythic das auch. Ich selber kenne WAR nicht, aber wenn ich hier die Beiträge immer lese, hab ich auch keinen Bock anzufangen.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Mai 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> AoC ist wirklich genial. Sieht supi aus, läuft prima, lagfrei, wenige Bugs, massig Quests, tolle Instanzen, generell super Atmosphäre. FC hat die Kurve noch gekriegt. Vielleicht schafft Mythic das auch. Ich selber kenne WAR nicht, aber wenn ich hier die Beiträge immer lese, hab ich auch keinen Bock anzufangen.



WAR lief aber von anfang an besser als AoC und ist es im Endcontent auch immer noch.


----------



## Raaandy (19. Mai 2009)

zu deinem ersten teil das war von anfang an besser lief geb ich dir recht. zu deinem 2. teil von endcontent sag ich nur soviel HAHAHA 

warhammer hat im endcontent im moment nichts zu bieten, aoc läuft jetzt flüssiger wie warhammer klar es hatte jetzt 1 jahr zeit aber im großen und ganzen was flüssigkeit und endcontent angeht hat aoc jetzt die nase vorn!


----------



## imoerator (19. Mai 2009)

Ihr scheint ALLE eines zu vergesen (auch wenn der eine oder andere es nicht mehr sehen kann) WoW hatte zum relase (wenn ich jetzt nicht irre) mehr ca 3 minle Spieler WAR gerade mal lachhafte 800.000.
Das Problem von euch ist ihr seit einfach nicht objektiv aber so muss das wohl sein wenn man mit einer rosa Brille auf der nase hat.
Das ganze erinnert mich an AOC,wie sie alle hinter ihren spiel standen fand ich zwar irgendwie bewundernswert aber auch irgendwie zum lachen.
Schaut euch das Spiel nun an es sind gerade mal 50.000 acc aktiv na das ist ja so TOOOOL.
Das selbe bei TOS,was haben die Leute da von sich gegeben,Oh das wird das spiel der spiele sau geil bla bla bla und was ist nun daraus geworden? der aboslute CRAP.
Warum glaubt ihr das es mit WAR anders sein wird ? was macht euch so sicher dass das spiel lange leben wird? ich zähle mir mal 1:1 zusammen.
Sie haben anfangs Großkotzig viele Server aufgemacht das endresultat war nu das sie einige Server wieder dicht machen mussten aufgrund zuwenig spieler das bedeutet wiederum das sie mitarbeiter entlassen mussten falls sich noch jemand erinnert.
So und was glaubt ihr wenn weiter die Spieler zahlen purzeln? ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst das sie aus langerweile die Server weiter laufen lassen.
Ach da fällt mir noch ein gutes beispiel ein kennt jemand Tabula rasa ? ich glaube das war das kürzeste MMO aller zeiten und warum? genau weil zu wenige spieler.
Warum gehen wohl alle wieder zu WoW ? diese frage dürft ihr euch nun selbst beantworten.


----------



## Teal (19. Mai 2009)

WoW lief trotzdem auch alles andere als gut. Zu Beginn war hier auch viele noch nicht so toll. Und wenn ich nur an die Dauer-Lags in BWL denke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AoC habe ich selber nie angefasst, aber da scheint es inzwischen ja auch voran zu gehen. Hatte ich schon mal Ultima Online erwähnt? Das Spiel kam nie über 250.000 Spieler raus und hat aktuell vielleicht noch 100.000 - 130.000. Trotzdem ist vor Kurzem die nächste Kauferweiterung angekündigt worden. Diese sollte zwar schon Ende 2007 kommen, aber naja. Besser spät als nie. Das mit Tabula Rasa ist schlichtweg falsch. Das Problem bei diesem Spiel waren nicht die Spielerzahle, genau wie bei HG:L. Es gab andere Faktoren. Die Entscheidung lag da weder bei Richard Garriot noch bei Bill Roper. Die wurde von anderen Leuten gefällt, denen es nur ums Geld ging. Das war scheinbar nicht gut genug. Bei letzterem Denke ich sogar, dass irgendwelche internen Streitigkeiten der Grund für den Close waren. Bei WAR sind es deutlich mehr Spieler als etwa bei UO, EVE Online hat genau so viele und ich denke mal LOTRO wird knapp darunter liegen. Trotzdem ist bisher keines der genannten Spiele bedroht zu sein. Also selber erst mal aufwachen und informieren bevor hier wieder grundlos Unmut gesäht wird. Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## OldboyX (19. Mai 2009)

> glaub ich dir nicht, die verbuggte Schattenengine von WoW zwingt derzeit sogar Toprechner in die Knie. Wenn du den UltraMode in der Grafik drin hast ist sogar normales Solo PvE farmen ruckelig in Nordend und selbst die alte Welt bringt nicht auf über 30FPS (im Flug sogar nur auf 20). Erst wenn man den Schatten um 1 Stufe senkt, dann wird das Spiel flüssig spielbarer... für Winetrgrasp sollte man den Schatten aber eher auf Middle haben.



Tja, was soll man da sagen. Du kennst offensichtlich die "allgemeine Wahrheit" zu der ich dann offensichtlich die Ausnahme bilde. Ich spiele WoW flüssig mit allem ganz oben. Derzeit in Dalaran 40 FPS. Vielleicht solltest du mal angeben, welchen Rechner du benutzt. Wenn du in der alten Welt nicht über 30 FPS kommst hast du entweder ältere Hardware oder Treiberupdates sind für dich ein Fremdwort.


----------



## latosa (19. Mai 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Ihr scheint ALLE eines zu vergesen (auch wenn der eine oder andere es nicht mehr sehen kann) WoW hatte zum relase (wenn ich jetzt nicht irre) mehr ca 3 minle Spieler WAR gerade mal lachhafte 800.000.
> Das Problem von euch ist ihr seit einfach nicht objektiv aber so muss das wohl sein wenn man mit einer rosa Brille auf der nase hat.
> Das ganze erinnert mich an AOC,wie sie alle hinter ihren spiel standen fand ich zwar irgendwie bewundernswert aber auch irgendwie zum lachen.
> Schaut euch das Spiel nun an es sind gerade mal 50.000 acc aktiv na das ist ja so TOOOOL.
> ...


du bist ja putzig wie kommst du auf 3mio ?es waren grade mahl 500k mehr nicht was aber auch schon für die zeit damahls sehr viel war,uns nochwas nicht jeder geht nach wow zurück das halte ich für ein gerücht.


----------



## DerTingel (19. Mai 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig.
> 1) WAR....ist technisch gesehen mehr als 5 Jahre hinter jedem Spiel ,selbst die kostenlosen spiele laufen besser als WAR.
> 2) du hast wohl ein Winterschlaf gehalten oder wie kommste drauf das man für 500&#8364; einen schlechten pc bekommt? gut oder schlecht oder hässlich oder schön ,das ist alles eine Frage das im Auge des Betrachters liegt....was bedeuteet bei dir eigentlich schlecht wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf?.Du wirst WAR. niemals flüssig laufen sehen selbst mit einem NASA rechner nicht,flüssig ist bei mir 60 FPS alles andere ist schrott,übriegens schau dir mal die Foren genauer an SEHR viele klagen über FPS probleme und nach deiner aussage haben ja dann die ganzen Leute einen schlechten pc.



nur mal das wichtigste...meine graka schluckt schon 320&#8364; von den 500&#8364; die du für deinen theoretisch so tollen rechner hast. und bei mir läufts bis auf wenige ausnahmen mit allen details super auf nem 22" widescreen, also bei 1680x1050
wenn du mit einem 500&#8364; rechner zufrieden bist und ihn für top hälst, dann ist das deine sache...aber es ist fakt, dass man für 500&#8364; nichtmal nen mittelklasse rechner zusammenbauen kann. 



imoerator schrieb:


> Um mal von meiner seite aus WoW zu erwähnen es lief wirklich schon immer recht gut und vor allem Flüssig,versteht ihr das? das spiel war in seinem gesammten packet schon fertig ,es gab nur noch kleine fehler es musste nichts im nachhinein hinzu gefügt werden wie es bei den meisten spielen ist die leider unfertig auf den Markt kommen.



naja, das ist ein pure lüge...ich weiss es, etliche kollegen können es dir bestätigen. es lief anfangs alles andere als flüssig. schlechte animationen welche auch noch für fast alle klassen gleich waren...schlechte ansprechzeiten, also auf skill geclickt und erstmal auf reaktion warten etc...
aber mit nem 500&#8364; rechner von heute läufts sicher flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Teal (19. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Tja, was soll man da sagen. Du kennst offensichtlich die "allgemeine Wahrheit" zu der ich dann offensichtlich die Ausnahme bilde. Ich spiele WoW flüssig mit allem ganz oben. Derzeit in Dalaran 40 FPS. Vielleicht solltest du mal angeben, welchen Rechner du benutzt. Wenn du in der alten Welt nicht über 30 FPS kommst hast du entweder ältere Hardware oder Treiberupdates sind für dich ein Fremdwort.


Anschauen. Das sagt mehr aus, denke ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine persönlich Erfahrung ist auch, dass der Ultra-Modus die FPS beinahe halbiert (im Gegensatz zur Einstellung "Hoch"). So viel schöner ist es halt echt nicht, dass sich das lohnt. Wobei man WoW auch zu gute halten muss, dass die Engine einfach auch schon älter ist und die Modelle weniger Polygone verwenden, als viele neuere MMOs.

Nichts desto trotz: Was hat das nun mit dem Thema zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Kristallkugel sagt jedenfalls, dass WAR zwar nicht der Erfolg ist, der es mit einem Jahr mehr Entwicklungszeit hätte werden können - vom Sterben ist es allerdings noch lange entfernt.



DerTingel schrieb:


> [...]
> aber es ist fakt, dass man für 500&#8364; nichtmal nen mittelklasse rechner zusammenbauen kann.
> mfg


Naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (19. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Naja...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also das ist für mich unterklasse, da nur veraltete komponenten benutzt wurden. klar laufen die spiele auf solchen rechnern, aber dann darf ich mich nicht beschweren, dass die spiele nicht flüssig laufen wenn ich alle effekt einschalte. 
mfg


----------



## Rayon (19. Mai 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Ihr scheint ALLE eines zu vergesen (auch wenn der eine oder andere es nicht mehr sehen kann) WoW hatte zum relase (wenn ich jetzt nicht irre) mehr ca 3 minle Spieler WAR gerade mal lachhafte 800.000.


Ab der Aussage war dein Post crap, hab den rest mal nicht Zitiert, einfach weil er durchgehend bullsh*t ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Informieren > große Töne spucken. You failed, I'm so sry!


----------



## Pente (19. Mai 2009)

imoerator schrieb:


> Ihr scheint ALLE eines zu vergesen (auch wenn der eine oder andere es nicht mehr sehen kann) WoW hatte zum relase (wenn ich jetzt nicht irre) mehr ca 3 minle Spieler WAR gerade mal lachhafte 800.000.


Ich will dich jetzt nicht enttäuschen aber WoW erreichte erst nach 1 1/2 Jahren die 1 Mio Spieler. Auch wenn es heute 11,5 Mio Spieler zählt wird sich an dieser Tatsache nunmal nichts ändern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum sind wir überhaupt schon wieder bei dem WoW / WAR Thema?


----------



## Drossomar (19. Mai 2009)

WAR sollte man sich definitiv mal anschauen, vor allem wenn man sich zB in WoW im pve Content anfängt zu langweilen.

Vor allem die Szenarien im T1 und 2 haben es mir angetan. Die ersten RvR Burgschlachten die man besucht sind auch etwas völlig neues wenn man nur WoW kennt.

Wie schon erwähnt, das Spiel hat einen anderen Fokus als WoW, ob es dir  nach der Einspielphase besser gefällt kannst nur du entscheiden.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (19. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich will dich jetzt nicht enttäuschen aber WoW erreichte erst nach 1 1/2 Jahren die 1 Mio Spieler. Auch wenn es heute 11,5 Mio Spieler zählt wird sich an dieser Tatsache nunmal nichts ändern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dat stimmt aber irgendwie nicht. Ich hab Januar 06 angefangen und da stand in den News 5,5 Mio erreicht?!


----------



## Lari (19. Mai 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Dat stimmt aber irgendwie nicht. Ich hab Januar 06 angefangen und da stand in den News 5,5 Mio erreicht?!


Nach einem Jahr etwa, beginnend mit dem Release in den USA, waren es ca. 5 Millionen weltweit. Zu Release dennoch weit unter 3 Millionen wie oben behauptet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> also ich muss ja sagen, performancetechnisch finde ich WAR nichtmal schlecht. natürlich hätten sie es für rechner von vor 3jahren programmieren können, aber dann hätten sich alle über die grottige grafik beschwert.
> das problem ist einfach, die leute kaufen sich nen rechner für 500€ und meinen sie hätten ein top gerät. für ein top gerät muss man aber locker das 3fache ausgeben, und auf solchen rechnern laufen auch festungsraids flüssig, jedenfalls soweit es der server zulässt und der user ein wenig ahnung davon hat, wie man seinen rechner "sauber" hält. ich kenne auch kein anderes mmo, welches so geschickt mit lichtquellen und reflektionen arbeitet wie WAR...an allen ecken und enden hat man ne andere lichtquelle, die reflektionen auf den rüstungen stimmen auf den punkt genau. es ist einfach nur ein genuss für die augen.
> und dazu, dass wow so flüssig läuft und die steuerung direkt reagiert etc...das sah zu beginn von wow auch noch ganz anders aus. man darf halt kein 4jahre altes spiel mit einem 6monate altem spiel vergleichen.



Also wenn ein PC mit E8400 @ 3.87Ghz, 4GB Ram und seit heute einer GTX260 (216 Cores und übertaktet) nicht ausreicht, um mehr als 10 FPS in einer Festung zu erhalten, ist das schwach. Die neue Graka hat mir jetzt nur sehr sehr wenig gebracht, aber um eine CPU zu finden, die mehr Performance liefert als so ein hoch getakteter Core 2 Duo ist schwer. Vor allem kostet der dann viel zu viel




DerTingel schrieb:


> und dazu, dass wow so flüssig läuft und die steuerung direkt reagiert etc...das sah zu beginn von wow auch noch ganz anders aus. man darf halt kein 4jahre altes spiel mit einem 6monate altem spiel vergleichen.



EBEN NICHT. Genau das lief von Anfang an sowas von super, hab vom ersten Tag an WoW gespielt und es lief super. Die FPS waren von Anfang an schon toll, und wenn ich daran denke, auf was für einer Kiste ich das vor 3 Jahren noch gespielt habe mit einer nicht VIEL schlechteren Grafik als sie Warhammer bietet, dann wird mir kotzübel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schaut dir einfach an wie toll AoC aussieht, und es läuft 3x so gut wie Warhammer Online...


----------



## ExInferis (19. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Also wenn ein PC mit E8400 @ 3.87Ghz, 4GB Ram und seit heute einer GTX260 (216 Cores und übertaktet) nicht ausreicht, um mehr als 10 FPS in einer Festung zu erhalten, ist das schwach. Die neue Graka hat mir jetzt nur sehr sehr wenig gebracht, aber um eine CPU zu finden, die mehr Performance liefert als so ein hoch getakteter Core 2 Duo ist schwer. Vor allem kostet der dann viel zu viel



Dann machst Du irgendwas falsch wenn Du da nicht über 10 FPS kommst. Sorry wenn ich das so hart sage, aber das ist Fakt. Selber nicht übertaktet reicht der Rechner mehr als aus. Ich behaupte da einfach mal, dass dann an Deinem System etwas nicht stimmt, Fehler bei der Installation und Einrichtung gemacht wurden, ungünstige Treiberkombination oder ähnliches.
Mit so einem System solltest Du ganz locker flüssig spielen können mit allen Details.




MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> EBEN NICHT. Genau das lief von Anfang an sowas von super, hab vom ersten Tag an WoW gespielt und es lief super. Die FPS waren von Anfang an schon toll, und wenn ich daran denke, auf was für einer Kiste ich das vor 3 Jahren noch gespielt habe mit einer nicht VIEL schlechteren Grafik als sie Warhammer bietet, dann wird mir kotzübel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WoW hatte nach Release reichlich Problem was Stabilität und ähnliche Dinge anging. FPS waren OK, aber die Grafik auch mehr schlecht als Recht, da die Hardware nicht wirklich was zu bewältigen hatte. Da reichte auch ein Computer mit einer 64MB Grafikkarte, weil eben nicht viel an Texturen und Polygonen zu bewältigen war und auch jetzt noch nicht wirklich ist. Die Grafik von WoW selbst in höchster Einstellung ist objektiv gesehen um einiges schlechter als in WAR. Ich denke da nur an die Polygone, Texturen, Reflektionen, Effekten,......
AoC ist wesentlich weiter instanziert als WAR und daher kann man da keinen Vergleich ziehen.


----------



## Stancer (19. Mai 2009)

Vor allem sind 800.000 ja auch sooooo "lachhaft" .... Ob er sich überhaupt vorstellen kann wie viele das sind ? 
Selbst die momentanen 300.000 sind verdammt viel. Schau dir mal an wie viele Spieler MMORPG´s VOR WoW hatten. Da waren 300.000 schon absolute Spitze. Die meisten lagen zwischen 100.000 und 200.000 und diese in deinen Augen niedrigen Zahlen haben die Entwickler nicht daran gehindert unzählige hochklassige Addons herauszubringen.

Imerator : Nicht wir haben die rosarote Brille auf, sondern du und deine Posts sind lächerliche trollversuche. Komm mit Argumenten, die du belegen kannst. Alles was du sagst war bisher falsch, sogar deine Aussagen über WoW sind teilweise falsch wie z.b. Spielerzahlen und die angebliche Bugfreiheit.
Ich kann dir auch den Erfolg von WoW verraten : Das ist einfach nur ne gute Lizenz sehr gut verpackt und ein sehr simples Spielprinzip, welches sogar nen 6Jähriger spielen kann. Das sich das WoW Spielprinzip eigentlich gar nicht von einem Asia-Grinder unterscheidet fällt den Leuten wegen der schönen Verpackung gar nicht auf. Am Anfang ist man dem T1 Set hinterher gerannt, nu rennt man dem T7 oder was weiss ich hinterher aber es ist immer das gleiche. Dazu noch gutes marketing und das macht Blizz wirklich sehr gut. Die Einfachheit macht WoW so erfolgreich. Alle Kompexität, die UO, EQ oder Daoc vorher hatten hat WoW auf vollkommene Oberflächlichkeit herunter gebrochen. Und WoW bietet für jeden etwas an. Seien es Raids, PvP oder das schon an "Die Sims" erinnernde sammeln von Haustieren. Die Zielgruppe von WoW liegt vermutlich bei 6-99 Jahre egal ob m oder w.

Spiele wie EVE, WAR oder Darkfall sprechen da schon ganz andere Leute an, vor allem die, für die WoW nicht genug Tiefe besitzt.

EVE : Bestes Wirtschaftssystem was es gibt, schau es dir an. Von so nem System kann WoW nur träumen

WAR/Daoc : Bestes RvR System, die Burgen in WoW (ich hab sie schon gesehen) sind einfach ne billige Kopie von Daoc und Blizz versucht doch seit Jahren PvE und PvP unter einen Hut zu kriegen, was aber nunmal nicht möglich ist. Es gibt nur entweder-oder. Aber in einer eher düsteren Atmosphäre

Darkfall/UO : Sehr komplexe Skillsysteme und extreme Spielerische Freiheit. Vor allem für Hardcore PvP Spieler durch Fullloot.

Solche Spiele haben vorwiegend männliche Fans und vor allem auch eher Spieler zwischen 12-30 Jahren. Die Familienmutter, die Vortmittags sich um die Kinder kümmert und Abends raidet findet man in solchen Spielen normal nicht. In WoW findeste solche Spieler an jeder Ecke. 
Ist es da noch verwunderlich, das WoW so viele Spieler hat ? Wobei, wenn man den Asienmarkt rausrechnet bleiben für WoW auch nur noch gerade einmal "lachhafte" 3Millionen Spieler übrig.

So und nu bin ich schon wieder auf einen WoW Troll eingegangen. Aber zeig mir Argumente die deine aussagen untermauern. Das dir WAR nicht gefällt das kannst du gerne sagen. Deswegen WAR aber schlecht reden, das steht dir nicht zu. Ich finde WoW zum kotzen und trotzdem renn ich net jeden Tag ins WoW forum und schrei dort "WoW ist scheisse"


----------



## Pymonte (19. Mai 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> zu deinem ersten teil das war von anfang an besser lief geb ich dir recht. zu deinem 2. teil von endcontent sag ich nur soviel HAHAHA
> 
> warhammer hat im endcontent im moment nichts zu bieten, aoc läuft jetzt flüssiger wie warhammer klar es hatte jetzt 1 jahr zeit aber im großen und ganzen was flüssigkeit und endcontent angeht hat aoc jetzt die nase vorn!



AoC hat auch PvE Endcontent und keine PvP Belagerungen in dem Ausmaß. Wenn WAR auf 40 Spieler zoniert wär, würde es da auch alles super und ruckelfrei laufen.

@MaNoFsTeeL /facepalm

soviel Mist wie du laberst, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Du hast NICHT zu release gespielt. Oder du hast was anderes gespielt (vllt verwechselst du grad WC3 mit WoW)... aber das ist nicht WoW Release. Mal abgesehen davon das US Release noch wesentlich schlimmer war als EU Release, wo sie immerhin schon Endcontent eingebaut hatten.

EDIT: Ich hatte vor kurzem mal ne ganze alte PCG in der Hand, wo es auch wütende Leserbriefe zu WoW gab. (Eine Ausgabe zuvor wurde WoW ja mit 89% bewertet oder so) Man beschwerte sich über Abstürze, Mega Lags, verbuggte Mobs und teilweise unspielbar schwierige Quests (Ja, auch ich kenn das, eine dieser Quests ist bis heute solo icht schaffbar, obwohl nciht als Gruppenquest ausgegeben). WoW hat das in d en Griff bekommen, aber dazu sollte viel Zeit vergehen. Und nun soll ein komplett neues Spiel das auch amchen, aber in weniger als der Hälfte dieser Zeit? K, dann kostet das Abo im Monat aber auch 50&#8364; und das Entwicklerteam wäre 5 mal so groß...


----------



## Punischer240 (19. Mai 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich will dich jetzt nicht enttäuschen aber WoW erreichte erst nach 1 1/2 Jahren die 1 Mio Spieler. Auch wenn es heute 11,5 Mio Spieler zählt wird sich an dieser Tatsache nunmal nichts ändern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz einfache erklärung..um einen Menschen etwas besser zu erklären nimmt man schon ewig lange Beispiele oder Vergleiche..und weil WoW das erfolgreichste MMo ist wird an diesem vergliechen

...heutzutage Bezieht sich erfolgreich auf die Anzahl der Spieler..das muss aber GARNICHTS heissen..ganz im Gegenteil alle WoW Spieler flamen war weil es nur 300k Spieler hat...na und? Die Server sind voll den Leuten gefällts super...trotzdem kommen immer wieder flames

 für mich ein Zeichen der Schwäche...wen man KEINE eigene Meinung hat und ein Pc Spiel verteidigen muss?Oo so sind wir den nur?wen man im Jahr 2009 sich Rechtfertigen muss wen man War oder andere Spiele spielt?...das man alles andere schlecht reden muss oder wie manche Vorposter die keine Ahnung haben trtzdem sagen das es zb. Nach Release 3 mio Spieler waren?Oo...infomieren../Lesen bildet...

Der Thread hätte etwas werden können..Leider ist buffed nichtmehr das Portal für onlinespiele sondern nur noch für WoW...auch wen die Autoren das leugnen...Es gibt vile buffdshows..wo Kein War drin ist..dafür Addon Werkstatt...Erfolgsguide...oder Irgendein Schwachsinn mit Pets... teile davon gibt es in War auch..trotzdem kömmts  nicht vor..(Sorry an HDRO oder Runes of MAgic..für euch ist auch selten was dabei)


Meine Meinung...flames könnt ihr mir über pm schicken den der Thread ist schon gut genüg zugemüllt


----------



## Astravall (19. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> (...) Die Grafik von WAR selbst in höchster Einstellung ist objektiv gesehen um einiges schlechter. Ich denke da nur an die Polygone, Texturen, Reflektionen, Effekten,......
> (...)



O_o ... ich muss wohl mal wieder ein paar meiner screenshots rauskramen wenn ich aus der Arbeit daheim bin. *kopfschüttel* Wie kommen die Leute immer auf solche Aussagen? WAR hat sicher keine schlechte Grafik. Und besser als WOW kötzchenGrafik mit niedrig aufgelösten Texturen ist es alle mal.

SUBJEKTIV mag einem ja die Bunte Comicstil-Grafik gefallen. das ist aber nicht objektiv.

MfG Michael


----------



## Rayon (19. Mai 2009)

> Der Thread hätte etwas werden können..Leider ist buffed nichtmehr das Portal für onlinespiele sondern nur noch für WoW...auch wen die Autoren das leugnen...Es gibt vile buffdshows..wo Kein War drin ist..dafür Addon Werkstatt...Erfolgsguide...oder Irgendein Schwachsinn mit Pets... teile davon gibt es in War auch..trotzdem kömmts  nicht vor..(Sorry an HDRO oder Runes of MAgic..für euch ist auch selten was dabei)


Nuja, Buffed tut das ,was das größte Publikum anspricht, wer würde das nicht tun? Da WoW nunmal anteilsmäßig größer Vertreten ist, ist doch klar, dass man die vielen Kunden am Ball hält, wenn man Content darüber bringt, was in *ihrem* Spiel läuft. Zusätzliche Kunden lassen sich dann mit einigen Berichten abdecken, aber was willst du immer neues zu WAR bringen? 4-5x Länder der Toten kommen, 3-4x Perfomance noch nicht optimal ?
Infos über Warhammer kriegst du auf vielen anderen Seiten, dennoch ist das Forum immer wieder lustig und versüßt manchmal doch den Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Dann machst Du irgendwas falsch wenn Du da nicht über 10 FPS kommst. Sorry wenn ich das so hart sage, aber das ist Fakt. Selber nicht übertaktet reicht der Rechner mehr als aus. Ich behaupte da einfach mal, dass dann an Deinem System etwas nicht stimmt, Fehler bei der Installation und Einrichtung gemacht wurden, ungünstige Treiberkombination oder ähnliches.
> Mit so einem System solltest Du ganz locker flüssig spielen können mit allen Details.



Jo aber Crysis läuft super. AoC läuft mit 1680x1050 4x AA und 16x AF PERFEKT. Benchmarks laufen alle so wie sie sollen, usw.

Da ist mein PC dann richtig konfiguriert oder was? Mach dich nicht lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meiner Gilde meinten die Leute die auch eine GTX260 haben gestern schon zu mir: "Brauchst dir keine Grafikkarte holen, ändern eh nichts". Und sie hatten Recht ^^

Klar können auch schwächere Rechner es gut darstellen, aber bestimmt nicht mit 1680x1050 2x AA und 16x AF, denn so spiel ich WAR. Falls du dich jetzt fragst, warum ich AA und AF an habe... es ändert einfach nichts. Hab Festungen mit und ohne gemacht, aber auf Erengrad ist so viel los, da krieg ich wenn ich alles runterstelle außer Zaubereffekte ~15 FPS in einer Festung. Bei den Gildenkollegen ist es halt ähnlich.

Die Engine ist einfach ein Witz, genau wie bei Vanguard vor 2 Jahren.



Pymonte schrieb:


> soviel Mist wie du laberst, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Du hast NICHT zu release gespielt. Oder du hast was anderes gespielt (vllt verwechselst du grad WC3 mit WoW)... aber das ist nicht WoW Release. Mal abgesehen davon das US Release noch wesentlich schlimmer war als EU Release, wo sie immerhin schon Endcontent eingebaut hatten.



Ich habe WoW am ersten Tag gespielt auf Destromath. Der Server war die ersten Wochen mehr offline als online, da er einer der vollsten Server war zu der Zeit. Die Engine lief damals schon BUTTERWEICH. Nur die Server waren schwach.

Zur gleichen Zeit hatte ich EQ2 angespielt, was auch etwa zur gleichen Zeit rauskam, aber das kam für mich nicht in Frage, da es auf meinem damaligen PC grottenschlecht lief, im Gegensatz zu WoW.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Mai 2009)

Ach, in der Gilde hatten wir da schon einige Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (19. Mai 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Nuja, Buffed tut das ,was das größte Publikum anspricht, wer würde das nicht tun? Da WoW nunmal anteilsmäßig größer Vertreten ist, ist doch klar, dass man die vielen Kunden am Ball hält, wenn man Content darüber bringt, was in *ihrem* Spiel läuft. Zusätzliche Kunden lassen sich dann mit einigen Berichten abdecken, aber was willst du immer neues zu WAR bringen? 4-5x Länder der Toten kommen, 3-4x Perfomance noch nicht optimal ?
> Infos über Warhammer kriegst du auf vielen anderen Seiten, dennoch ist das Forum immer wieder lustig und versüßt manchmal doch den Tag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ja stimmt schon..aber dan sollten sie sich unbenennen Buffes Portal für WoW und co...
das wäre dan wohl das beste...ja stimmt das es sehr viele WoW spieler gibt..nur kein schwein weis genau wieviele es in Deutschland sind..ich Wtte 80 % der deutsche War Spieler kennen buffed und schauen jede woche mal hoch..sogar eure gilde ist ja mit teilweise Buffed mitgliedern wwen man nur noch auf Zahlen schaut..und nichtmehr auf den Spaß haben solche Seiten keine Zukunft..


----------



## Pymonte (19. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Jo aber Crysis läuft super. AoC läuft mit 1680x1050 4x AA und 16x AF PERFEKT. Benchmarks laufen alle so wie sie sollen, usw.
> 
> Da ist mein PC dann richtig konfiguriert oder was? Mach dich nicht lächerlich
> 
> ...



bla, dir kann amn eh kein Wort glauben, schließlich lief WoW ja nach release auch Lagfrei, hatte schon allen Content bis einschließlich WotLK, war perfekt usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal abgesehen davon, das keines deiner genannten Spiele Ansammlungen von Spielern über 100 aushalten würde.


----------



## ExInferis (19. Mai 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> O_o ... ich muss wohl mal wieder ein paar meiner screenshots rauskramen wenn ich aus der Arbeit daheim bin. *kopfschüttel* Wie kommen die Leute immer auf solche Aussagen? WAR hat sicher keine schlechte Grafik. Und besser als WOW kötzchenGrafik mit niedrig aufgelösten Texturen ist es alle mal.
> 
> SUBJEKTIV mag einem ja die Bunte Comicstil-Grafik gefallen. das ist aber nicht objektiv.
> 
> MfG Michael




AHHHH VERSCHRIEBEN!!!!!!!


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> bla, dir kann amn eh kein Wort glauben, schließlich lief WoW ja nach release auch Lagfrei, hatte schon allen Content bis einschließlich WotLK, war perfekt usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



RUCKELFREI, nicht lagfrei. Wenn du nicht mal Lags von Ruckeln unterscheiden kannst, sollten wir das Gespräch hier beenden, läcehrlich, mit was man sich hier rumschlagen muss. Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass Destromath die ersten Wochen mehr offline als online war, ABER DIE ENGINE lief eben super, butterweich, typisch Blizzard eben, deren Markenzeichen. Grafikengines die wenig Hardware brauchen, aber schön aussehen. Les mal genau was ich schreibe.

Hier bei WAR stören mich auch keine LAGS, sondern RUCKLER.

Die Server hier sind deutlich besser als in WoW, darüber brauchen wir gar nicht zu diskutieren.



Pymonte schrieb:


> bla, dir kann amn eh kein Wort glauben, schließlich lief WoW ja nach release auch Lagfrei, hatte schon allen Content bis einschließlich WotLK, war perfekt usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Müssen sie auch nicht, weil sie darauf nicht basieren. Mythic wollte aber Massenschlachten liefern und tut es derzeit nur in suboptimalem Zustand.


----------



## ExInferis (19. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Jo aber Crysis läuft super. AoC läuft mit 1680x1050 4x AA und 16x AF PERFEKT. Benchmarks laufen alle so wie sie sollen, usw.
> 
> Da ist mein PC dann richtig konfiguriert oder was? Mach dich nicht lächerlich
> 
> ...




Du musst echt ein anderes WoW gespielt haben als die meisten hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Deinen Rechner angeht.... JA dann machst Du was falsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich frage mich wie ihr immer wieder drauf kommt Single-Player-Spiele mit MMOs zu vergleichen? Kauft ihr euch auch Tomaten und sagt "Hey, die Banane ist aber gelber!"????
AoC ist bis zum abwinken instanziert. Das macht viel aus bei einem MMO. Also bitte... gleiches miteinander vergleichen.
Es ist halt seltsam dass so viele selbst mit schwächeren Rechnern WAR auf Maximum spielen können und das flüssig. Nur die melden sich hier eher selten zu Wort. Warum? Haben ja keinen Grund sich zu beschweren oder mal auf die Pauke zu hauen.
Wie erklärst Du dann dass es bei denen flüssig läuft? Oder dass es bei mir flüssig läuft? Hexer? Arbeiten wir bei Mythic und haben genau die Zauberrechner auf denen die alles testen?
Nein, vielleicht haben wir einfach ein paar Grundsätze richtig gemacht, die andere nicht beachten.

Darf ich mal raten? Zig Tools zum Tunen des Rechners benutzt, jeden noch so kleinen Tip aus einer Zeitschrift heraus gekramt um ja ordentlich FPS und MHz zu erreichen aber ohne wirklich zu wissen was im Rechner oder im System im Hintergrund passiert. Schon mal davon gehört dass man ein System auch kaputt-optimieren kann? Oder gar auf ein bestimmtes Umfeld hin nur dann optimiert, andere aber darunter leiden?

Bitte erklär mir mal warum es eben bei so vielen Leuten einwandfrei läuft.....


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> AoC ist bis zum abwinken instanziert. Das macht viel aus bei einem MMO. Also bitte... gleiches miteinander vergleichen.
> Es ist halt seltsam dass so viele selbst mit schwächeren Rechnern WAR auf Maximum spielen können und das flüssig. Nur die melden sich hier eher selten zu Wort. Warum? Haben ja keinen Grund sich zu beschweren oder mal auf die Pauke zu hauen.



Wie gesagt, es geht immer auch um Auflösung, auf 1280x1024 ist eben was anderes als wenn man auf 1680er oder 1900er Auflösung spielt.



ExInferis schrieb:


> Darf ich mal raten? Zig Tools zum Tunen des Rechners benutzt, jeden noch so kleinen Tip aus einer Zeitschrift heraus gekramt um ja ordentlich FPS und MHz zu erreichen aber ohne wirklich zu wissen was im Rechner oder im System im Hintergrund passiert. Schon mal davon gehört dass man ein System auch kaputt-optimieren kann? Oder gar auf ein bestimmtes Umfeld hin nur dann optimiert, andere aber darunter leiden?



Ich hab kein einziges Tool installiert bzgl. Performance. Das Übertakten der CPU läuft über das Bios, und für die GPU hab ich nichts, da diese ab Werk übertaktet ist. Von was für Tools sprichst du? Ich hab noch nie Tools installiert gehabt um mehr Performance zu haben. 

Außerdem frag ich mich, was hier manche Leute mir erzählen wollen, ich bin doch kein Anfänger im PC Bereich.

Meine Registry ist immer aufgeräumt, mein OS ist Vista 64, ich hab so wenig Programme und Tools wie möglich installiert, ok ein Antivirus Programm läuft, was bisschen Performance zieht, das wars aber sonst.

Ich kann nur weiterhin die Frage stellen, die hier NIEMAND beantworten kann, warum läuft alles andere "gut" und nur Warhammer Online nicht? Wenn der PC falsch konfiguriert hätte, falsche Treiber hätte, oder sonst etwas, dann würden ALLE SPIELE, ALLE BENCHMARKS, einfach alles schlecht laufen.

Viele Leute sind eben auch nicht so anfällig auf schlechte FPS Werte, ich hab auch Bekannte, die sehen ein ruckelndes Spiel vor sich, und bemerken es nicht. Bestes Beispiel Sacred 2 auf Xbox360, ich spiele es mit einem Kollegen, das Spiel kommt definitiv nie über 20-25FPS, ihm fällt das nicht auf, und ich rege mich den ganzen TAg über Geruckel auf. Bei diesen Leuten läuft dann auch Warhammer flüssig, da bin ich mir sicher. 

Oder es sind eben Leute, die auch auf niedrigeren Auflösungen spielen, das geht dann natürlich auch, aber mein Monitor kann nicht gut runterskalieren, wenn ich unterhalb von 1680x1050 spiele, krieg ich Augenkrebs, also muss ich bei dieser Auflösung bleiben.


----------



## Norjena (19. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es geht immer auch um Auflösung, auf 1280x1024 ist eben was anderes als wenn man auf 1680er oder 1900er Auflösung spielt.



Spiele WAR mit einer 1680er Auflösung auf 21Zoll Breitbild, kann mich echt nicht beschweren, bekomme Probleme nur wenn 2 richtig dicke Zergs mit meheren KTs aufeinadertreffen, aber selbst dann fühlt es sicher nicht ruckelig sonder eher "schwammig" an, was dann wohl Lags sein dürften.

WoW kann ich mit Ultra Einstellungen nichtmal in nem 25er PvE Raid spielen, seit mit Woltk das Grafikupdate kam musste ich auf fast minimale Einstellungen wechseln, (welche ich auch in WAR verwende) um im PvE gut spielen zu können (25er Raids), Wintergrasp ist das reinste Daumenkino, fast schlimmer als ein Stadtraid.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Spiele WAR mit einer 1680er Auflösung auf 21Zoll Breitbild, kann mich echt nicht beschweren, bekomme Probleme nur wenn 2 richtig dicke Zergs mit meheren KTs aufeinadertreffen, aber selbst dann fühlt es sicher nicht ruckelig sonder eher "schwammig" an, was dann wohl Lags sein dürften.
> 
> WoW kann ich mit Ultra Einstellungen nichtmal in nem 25er PvE Raid spielen, seit mit Woltk das Grafikupdate kam musste ich auf fast minimale Einstellungen wechseln, (welche ich auch in WAR verwende) um im PvE gut spielen zu können (25er Raids), Wintergrasp ist das reinste Daumenkino, fast schlimmer als ein Stadtraid.



Naja diese Situation mit den 2 Zergs.... hast du auf Erengrad jeden Tag. Heute Mittag waren wir schon 5 KTs gegen 3 KTs, etwas später dann locker 6v6 oder mehr. Deswegen hab ich ja Geruckel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sag ja nicht, dass Warhammer bei 50v50 wie doof ruckelt, da geht es noch, aber auf Erengrad ist es halt extrem, genau so wird es auch auf Carroburg sein.

WoW auf ultra geht absolut nicht, aber selbst da läuft mein schlecht konfigurierter PC auf 30 FPS bei großen Spieleransammlungen. Und das war noch mit der 8800GTS, nun ist da ja eine GTX260 drin, jetzt dürften da auch noch mehr FPS drin sein.

Aber ne, mein PC ist ja nicht gut konfiguriert, DARF ja gar nicht gut laufen ^^

PS: Eigentlich ist WoW auf ultra auch noch "ok", man darf nur nicht die Schatten auf max stellen, eine Stufe drunter, die "Max-Schatten" kosten mich sofort 20-30FPS, so das man von 60 auf 30 fällt.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> RUCKELFREI, nicht lagfrei. Wenn du nicht mal Lags von Ruckeln unterscheiden kannst, sollten wir das Gespräch hier beenden, läcehrlich, mit was man sich hier rumschlagen muss. Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass Destromath die ersten Wochen mehr offline als online war, ABER DIE ENGINE lief eben super, butterweich, typisch Blizzard eben, deren Markenzeichen. Grafikengines die wenig Hardware brauchen, aber schön aussehen. Les mal genau was ich schreibe.
> 
> Hier bei WAR stören mich auch keine LAGS, sondern RUCKLER.
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht mal normal reagieren kannst, dann kannst du bitte auch aufhören jemals wieder im WAR bereich zu posten. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 RUCKELFREI ist WAR bei mir auch, 1600er Auflösung und max Detail + zusätzlichem AA. Erst ab sehr großen Gruppen, Gruppengrößen die du in keinem deiner genannten Spiele jemals erleben wirst (da sie dann krepieren) von ca 80-15 Mann (pro Seite) muss ich die Grafik ruterschrauben und auch dann: RUCKELFREI. Nur minilags. Aber die werden ja schon angegangen.

 Aber hey, man kann sich auch alles einreden.

PS: Ultra in WoW ist aber eben mit max. Schatten und nicht 1 Stufe drunter. Allein 30FPS nur wegen 1ner Schattenstufe zeigt schon mangelhafte Programmierung


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> PS: Ultra in WoW ist aber eben mit max. Schatten und nicht 1 Stufe drunter. Allein 30FPS nur wegen 1ner Schattenstufe zeigt schon mangelhafte Programmierung



Jo ist eben ein neuer Effekt, der viel kostet, ist ja eh nur für die Leute, die zu viel FPS haben und Grafikverbesserungen bei WoW fordern. Auf Dauer wird man diesen Effekt eh sicherlich verbessern, bei WAR kann man aber nicht viel verbessern. Die Engine ist einfach ganz schlecht.

Auch bei Vanguard gabs diese "magischen Leute", bei denen alles flüssig lief, trotzdem hat Vanguard 70% seiner Spieler verloren, die meisten Leute, weil das Spiel zu sehr geruckelt hat. Nun will ich nicht wissen, wie viele Leuet WAR verlassen haben wegen Geruckel.

Die Quote mit den 70% ist ja nicht mehr weit weg ^^

PS: Klar kannst du jetzt sagen, bei dir läuft es perfekt, obs stimmt oder nicht, weiß ich nicht, vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht, weil in meiner Gilde auch z.B einer eine GTX260 hat und es bei ihm ebenfalls schlecht läuft. Fakt ist aber einfach, dass es MIR nichts bringt, wenn es bei dir gut läuft, und das diese Probleme WAR Spieler kostet. Weiter aufrüsten als ich es jetzt gemacht habe kann ich nicht, vor allem lohnt es sich nicht. Mein PC wird sich über AION kaputtlachen und es super darstellen können. Also entweder macht Mythic was an der Performance, oder Spieler wie ich, die sich so ein Geruckel nicht antun wollen, verlassen das Spiel.

Ich weiß auch nicht wie oft ich seit ich WAR spiele meinen PC neu aufgesetzt habe, macht man halt immer mal wieder, also an Tools usw. kann es ebenfalls nicht liegen.


----------



## ExInferis (19. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es geht immer auch um Auflösung, auf 1280x1024 ist eben was anderes als wenn man auf 1680er oder 1900er Auflösung spielt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also auf 1920x1080 habe ich echt keine Probleme mit vollen Details zu spielen. Übertakten der CPU, Takt des Busses, Takt der Grafikkarte, Latenzen, Warte-Zyklen, CL der Speicher, Konfiguration des Bios, "Sprünge" von Daten bei nicht passender Spannung und und und.... Art der Programme die installiert sind, Hintergrundprozesse, WELCHER Virenscanner und und und..... Ich könnte die Liste endlos weiter führen.
Ich bin seitdem ich mit Computer zu tun habe (seit 25 Jahren, wohl länger als die meisten hier alt sind) ein Grafikfetischist und denke dass ich schon weiß wann ein Spiel flüssig ist und wann nicht. (Gruß an Heinrich.... ich will wieder die Happy Computer und die Power Play 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und ich sage Dir, dass es wohl zum Großteil an Deinem Rechner liegt. Sonst würde es bei allen schlecht laufen und das tut es nicht. Es kann eine kleine Einstellung sein, die Du in Erwartung auf Performance vorgenommen hast oder was auch immer die eben WAR einbrechen lässt. Aber dann liegt der Fehler nicht bei WAR sondern an der Einstellung.
Und welche Tools? Ach es gibt so viele.... Irgendwelche Windows-Tweak-Uitlities oder auch für die Grafikkarte Riva-Tuner oder was auch immer..... ein "Fehler" und schon kann dieses oder jenes Spiel einbrechen.
Dass Du Anfänger im Bereich PC bist hat auch niemand behauptet, aber ich behaupte einfach, dass auch Du nicht alles wissen kannst.


----------



## Norjena (19. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Effekt eh sicherlich verbessern, bei WAR kann man aber nicht viel verbessern. Die Engine ist einfach ganz schlecht.



Die Engine ist wie bei fast jedem Spiel eine vorgefertige. Das bei WAR einiges möglich ist haben ja die letzen Patches gezeigt.

Bei Wow wären 6vs6 KTs sicherlich ein Serverabsturz oder gelagge/geruckel das absolut unspielbar ist, bei WAR ist es trotz besserer Grafik immernoch halbwegs spielbar, warum soll da die Wow Engine soviel besser sein?

@Exfenris, ein Spiel sollte durchaus bei Ottonormalnutzern laufen, damit meine ich zwar PC nicht zu arg zugemüllt, aber weder übertaktet noch getunt, das ist bei WAR (und teilweiße auch bei Wow) eben nicht der Fall.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Also auf 1920x1080 habe ich echt keine Probleme mit vollen Details zu spielen. Übertakten der CPU, Takt des Busses, Takt der Grafikkarte, Latenzen, Warte-Zyklen, CL der Speicher, Konfiguration des Bios, "Sprünge" von Daten bei nicht passender Spannung und und und.... Art der Programme die installiert sind, Hintergrundprozesse, WELCHER Virenscanner und und und..... Ich könnte die Liste endlos weiter führen.
> Ich bin seitdem ich mit Computer zu tun habe (seit 25 Jahren, wohl länger als die meisten hier alt sind) ein Grafikfetischist und denke dass ich schon weiß wann ein Spiel flüssig ist und wann nicht. (Gruß an Heinrich.... ich will wieder die Happy Computer und die Power Play
> 
> 
> ...



Jo nur wechselt der Spieler im Zweifel dann wie oben erwähnt das Spiel. Wenn eben andere Spiele problemlos laufen. Es gab in der "MMORPG Geschichte" von mir genau 3 MMORPGs, die schlecht liefen. Das sind genau die Kandidaten, denen eine schlechte Performance nachgesagt wird.

- Vanguard
- EQ2
- Warhammer Online

Wäre ja jetzt ein komischer Zufall, wenn es in der Konfiguration von 2-3 verschiedenen Systemen von mir jedes mal einen Fehler gab, der ausgerechnet die MMORPGs schlecht laufen lässt, denen nachgesagt wird, sie hätten eine schlechte Performance. Spiele wie AoC, HDRO, Hellgate, WoW, RF Online, Sword of the New World, etc liefen halt immer super, und dort gibts auch generell keine Performance Probleme.

Ich hatte in AoC z.B auch NIE CTDs, andere Leute wurden jede halbe Stunde auf den Desktop verfrachtet. Das hat AoC viele Spieler gekostet, denn es hat den anderen Leuten ja nichts gebracht, wenn ich z.B keinen Crash to Desktop hatte. Genau so ist es hier, vllt. gibts es paar "magische Leute", wo WAR echt perfekt läuft, doch ändert das nichts an den Problemen von vielen Leuten, am Ende wird Mythic bluten, die Leute mit Problemen können ja auch andere MMORPGs spielen.

PS: Wie gesagt, Warhammer Online läuft bei mir immer "schlecht", selbst wenn das System frisch aufgesetzt ist, und gar nichts installiert ist.



Norjena schrieb:


> Die Engine ist wie bei fast jedem Spiel eine vorgefertige. Das bei WAR einiges möglich ist haben ja die letzen Patches gezeigt.
> 
> Bei Wow wären 6vs6 KTs sicherlich ein Serverabsturz oder gelagge/geruckel das absolut unspielbar ist, bei WAR ist es trotz besserer Grafik immernoch halbwegs spielbar, warum soll da die Wow Engine soviel besser sein?
> 
> @Exfenris, ein Spiel sollte durchaus bei Ottonormalnutzern laufen, damit meine ich zwar PC nicht zu arg zugemüllt, aber weder übertaktet noch getunt, das ist bei WAR (und teilweiße auch bei Wow) eben nicht der Fall.



In Wintergrasp gibts doch genau diese Spielerzahlen, ok nicht 6v6 KTs, aber eben schon große Schlachten. Die Wow Engine verträgt viel mehr Spieler, weil eben die Chars nicht so detailliert sind wie in WAR. Nur die Server würden das bei WoW nicht mitmachen, da gebe ich dir Recht.

Ich sage aber auch die ganze Zeit, die Server hier sind Klasse, was da alles für Traffic alleine durch die Kollisionsabfrage entsteht, ist unmenschlich. ABER die Clientperformance reicht (noch) nicht. Ich würde aber auch lügen, wenn ich sagen würde, es hätte sich seit Release nicht verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (19. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Jo ist eben ein neuer Effekt, der viel kostet, ist ja eh nur für die Leute, die zu viel FPS haben und Grafikverbesserungen bei WoW fordern. Auf Dauer wird man diesen Effekt eh sicherlich verbessern, bei WAR kann man aber nicht viel verbessern. Die Engine ist einfach ganz schlecht.
> 
> 
> PS: Klar kannst du jetzt sagen, bei dir läuft es perfekt, obs stimmt oder nicht, weiß ich nicht, vorstellen kann ich es mir nicht, weil in meiner Gilde auch z.B einer eine GTX260 hat und es bei ihm ebenfalls schlecht läuft. Fakt ist aber einfach, dass es MIR nichts bringt, wenn es bei dir gut läuft, und das diese Probleme WAR Spieler kostet. Weiter aufrüsten als ich es jetzt gemacht habe kann ich nicht, vor allem lohnt es sich nicht. Mein PC wird sich über AION kaputtlachen und es super darstellen können. Also entweder macht Mythic was an der Performance, oder Spieler wie ich, die sich so ein Geruckel nicht antun wollen, verlassen das Spiel.
> ...




Schatten in sauberer Programmierung kostet aber nicht soooooo viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und alleine daran dass Du Deinen PC sooooo oft neu aufsetzen musst erkenne ich dass Du wohl doch nicht so firm im PC-Bereich bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst wäre das nicht notwendig.


----------



## Terratec (19. Mai 2009)

Weil WoW bei ihm alleine in der Pampa flüssig läuft, WAR aber bei großen Massenschlachten das Laggen/Ruckeln/whatever anfängt. Komisch eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (19. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> @Exfenris, ein Spiel sollte durchaus bei Ottonormalnutzern laufen, damit meine ich zwar PC nicht zu arg zugemüllt, aber weder übertaktet noch getunt, das ist bei WAR (und teilweiße auch bei Wow) eben nicht der Fall.



2. System alles auf stdrt.:
Core2 E8200, 4GByte, 9800GT und es läuft flüssig.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Schatten in sauberer Programmierung kostet aber nicht soooooo viel.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das liegt bei mir an der Festplatte. In den letzten 3 Jahren hab ich vllt. 4x mein System neu aufgesetzt, 3x davon weil Windows nicht mehr booten wollte und die Festplatte massig Daten verloren hat. Dies ist in den letzten 6 Monaten vorgekommen, davor nie. Keine Ahnung was es ist, aber die Festplatte spinnt desöfteren mal, da meine ganzen Daten aber auf der 2. Festplatte gespeichert sind und auf dieser Platte nur Windows und einige Programme etc. installiert sind, hab ich bisher nicht die Notwendigkeit gesehen, diese Festplatte auszutauschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System neu aufsetzen geht ja auch schnell, wenn das irgendwann mal wieder vorkommen sollte. Wobei die Festplatte derzeit absolut problemlos läuft Oo

Ich wollte damit halt nur klarmachen, dass es nicht an irgendwelchen Tools oder einem nicht "aufgeräumten" Rechner liegen kann, weil es mindestens 1-2 x vorkam, dass ich WAR auf einer frischen Windows Installation gespielt habe. 

Gut, dass dieses Argument nun wieder gegen mich verwendet wird, um ein neues Fass aufzumachen ^^


----------



## Pymonte (19. Mai 2009)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man noch WAR spielt wenns ja so grottig ist... oder warum man hier noch alles angreifen muss, wenn man schon längst weg ist?


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man noch WAR spielt wenns ja so grottig ist... oder warum man hier noch alles angreifen muss, wenn man schon längst weg ist?



1) Eine schlechte Performance im Spiel macht das Spiel ja nicht schlecht. Ich habe Vanguard fast ein Jahr gespielt, auch dieses Spiel hat eine grottige Performance geboten, war sonst aber gut. Auch dort habe ich nach und nach die Kiste aufgerüstet, um besser spieeln zu können. Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich da wirklich was bemerkt habe. Jetzt gerade überlege ich aber, die GTX260 wieder zurückzuschicken, und meine übertaktete 8800GTS wieder einzubauen, weil ich kaum einen Unterschied bemerke und AION auch auf der 8800GTS gut laufen wird.

2) Ich spiele ja noch, war gerade in Altdorf und hab die Dia-Show genossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (19. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Das liegt bei mir an der Festplatte. In den letzten 3 Jahren hab ich vllt. 4x mein System neu aufgesetzt, 3x davon weil Windows nicht mehr booten wollte und die Festplatte massig Daten verloren hat. Dies ist in den letzten 6 Monaten vorgekommen, davor nie. Keine Ahnung was es ist, aber die Festplatte spinnt desöfteren mal, da meine ganzen Daten aber auf der 2. Festplatte gespeichert sind und auf dieser Platte nur Windows und einige Programme etc. installiert sind, hab ich bisher nicht die Notwendigkeit gesehen, diese Festplatte auszutauschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon mal dran gedacht dass es an Auslagerungsversuchen von temporären Daten in defekten Sektoren der Platte liegen kann???? Oder daran dass halt nicht flüssig davon gelesen werden kann?
Nun als Gegenargument dass die anderen Spiele ja laufen.... vielleicht machen die einfach nicht so viel Gebrauch davon???


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht dass es an Auslagerungsversuchen von temporären Daten in defekten Sektoren der Platte liegen kann???? Oder daran dass halt nicht flüssig davon gelesen werden kann?
> Nun als Gegenargument dass die anderen Spiele ja laufen.... vielleicht machen die einfach nicht so viel Gebrauch davon???



Mir ist klar, dass so eine Festplatte durchaus Performanceprobleme auch bei Spielen verursachen kann, nur glaube ich jetzt nicht wirklich daran, dass die Festplatte nur bei Warhammer das Hindernis sein soll, und bei etlichen anderen MMORPGs / Spielen (hab die Festplatte bestimmt schon 3-4 Jahre) auch in den letzten Monaten keine Probleme gemacht hat.

Ich hab bisher halt gedacht, es würde an meiner Grafikkarte liegen, es ist halt schon knapp mit der 8800GTS auf 1680x1050, und nur mit 512 Ram / dem kleinen Speicherinterface. Meine Hoffnung war halt, dass ich durch die GTX260 gerade in der hohen Auflösung einen guten Schub erhalten würde, das ist aber nicht passiert. Ist ja klar, dass ich davon nicht gerade beigeistert bin....  Klar es hat sich schon gebessert, heute in Altdorf lief es viel besser als gestern mit der 8800GTS, aber ich hab mir schon etwas mehr erhofft.

Wenn dann halt andere Leute in meiner Gilde ebenfalls mit der GTX260 Performanceprobleme haben und generell eigentlich NIEMAND den ich ingame antreffe mit der Performance zufrieden ist, suche ich den Fehler natürlich erstmal bei den Entwicklern, und nicht bei meinem PC. 

PS: Warhammer Online ist übrigens auf der anderen Platte installiert die problemlos läuft. Also können es wenn überhaupt nur die Auslagerungsversuche sein.

Was mich halt wirklich stört, dass es in den Foren von Vanguard, EQ2, und auch hier im WAR Forum immer Leute gibt, die die Entwickler verteidigen, und sagen, "konfiguriert eure PCs besser". Es ist doch kein Zufall, das gerade bei diesen 3 Titeln so viele Leute darüber klagen.Das Mythic an der Performance weiter arbeitet, zeigt doch, dass es dort im Argen liegt, also muss man die Probleme bei einem MMORPG, wo selbst der Betreiber sagt, man hat Performance-Probleme, nicht unbedingt beim User suchen. Dies sollte man dann tun, wenn die Engine gut läuft, wie z.B in WoW, HDRO, AoC.


----------



## ExInferis (19. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, dass so eine Festplatte durchaus Performanceprobleme auch bei Spielen verursachen kann, nur glaube ich jetzt nicht wirklich daran, dass die Festplatte nur bei Warhammer das Hindernis sein soll, und bei etlichen anderen MMORPGs / Spielen (hab die Festplatte bestimmt schon 3-4 Jahre) auch in den letzten Monaten keine Probleme gemacht hat.
> 
> Ich hab bisher halt gedacht, es würde an meiner Grafikkarte liegen, es ist halt schon knapp mit der 8800GTS auf 1680x1050, und nur mit 512 Ram / dem kleinen Speicherinterface. Meine Hoffnung war halt, dass ich durch die GTX260 gerade in der hohen Auflösung einen guten Schub erhalten würde, das ist aber nicht passiert. Ist ja klar, dass ich davon nicht gerade beigeistert bin....  Klar es hat sich schon gebessert, heute in Altdorf lief es viel besser als gestern mit der 8800GTS, aber ich hab mir schon etwas mehr erhofft.
> 
> ...




Man kann diese Sektoren "sperren", dass sie erst gar nicht mehr benutzt werden. Wenn es allerdings ein sich ausbreitender physikalischer Schaden ist, bekommst Du immer wieder Probleme.
Nicht immer bringt eine neue Grafikkarte was. Die meisten vergessen dass die Komponenten schon aufeinander abgestimmt sein sollten....
Und da ich keine Details Deines Rechners kenne kann ich auch nicht zu 100% was dazu sagen. Das würde zu sehr ins eingemacht gehen.
Wie ich eben vorhin schon mal die Taktraten, Timings und das alle ansprach. Manchmal ist es leider möglich wenn man eine schnellere Komponente einsetzt, dass man sein System im Endeffekt bremst, weil die Teile nicht mehr harmonieren.

Mythic arbeitet an der Serverperformance. Der Client ist da im Moment denke ich nicht so das Problem.
Ich nehme die Entwickler vom WAR nicht in Schutz, aber ich mache sie auch nicht runter. Ich bin selber Programmierer und weiß wie heikel die Entwicklung eines größeren Projekts ist. Und es ist wirklich so, dass zu 85% das Problem 60cm vor dem Monitor sitzt.
Kein persönlicher Angriff sondern nur ein Erfahrungswert.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Man kann diese Sektoren "sperren", dass sie erst gar nicht mehr benutzt werden. Wenn es allerdings ein sich ausbreitender physikalischer Schaden ist, bekommst Du immer wieder Probleme.
> Nicht immer bringt eine neue Grafikkarte was. Die meisten vergessen dass die Komponenten schon aufeinander abgestimmt sein sollten....
> Und da ich keine Details Deines Rechners kenne kann ich auch nicht zu 100% was dazu sagen. Das würde zu sehr ins eingemacht gehen.
> Wie ich eben vorhin schon mal die Taktraten, Timings und das alle ansprach. Manchmal ist es leider möglich wenn man eine schnellere Komponente einsetzt, dass man sein System im Endeffekt bremst, weil die Teile nicht mehr harmonieren.



Naja so viel gibts ja nicht, was nicht harmonieren kann. Ich hab halt DDR-1000er (G.Skill) damit ich die CPU gut übertakten kann (da es ja über den FSB geht), hab dann ein MSI NEO 2 FR, was ein gutes und für den Preis sogar sehr gutes Übertakter Board ist. Dann gibts da eben noch die Grafikkarte und somit hätte man schon die wichtigen Komponenten. Die Festplatten sind jetzt auch keine Mistdinger, da ich mich vorher immer informiere, was ich kaufe. Eine ist von WD, die andere von Seagate.

Ich achte immer darauf, dass die Dinge gut harmonieren.



ExInferis schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Entwickler vom WAR nicht in Schutz, aber ich mache sie auch nicht runter. Ich bin selber Programmierer und weiß wie heikel die Entwicklung eines größeren Projekts ist. Und es ist wirklich so, dass zu 85% das Problem 60cm vor dem Monitor sitzt.
> Kein persönlicher Angriff sondern nur ein Erfahrungswert.



Naja auch ich weiß, wie kompliziert Programmierung sein kann, hab einige Semester Informatik studiert doch dann eben bemerkt, dass mir das Talent und die Geduld fehlt, um irgendwann ein guter Programmierer bzw. Informatiker zu werden. Ich hab höchsten Respekt vor den Leuten, die bei den Top Entwicklerstudios programmieren, denn das ist einfach unheimlich kompliziert. Doch bleibe ich dabei, es gibt 3 MMORPGs, denen man nachsagt, sie haben eine schlechte Performance, diese 3 laufen bei mir schlecht, die restlichen laufen super. Somit sehe ich keinen Grund, an meiner Fähigkeit, meinen Rechner zu konfigurieren, zu zweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wort "flüssig" wenn man etwas spielt, ist eben auch subjektiv, es gibt Leute, für die sind 10-15 FPS noch flüssig, ich muss mich dabei beinahe übergeben.... ich sehe manchmal bei Kollegen PC Spiele laufen, und frage die danach dann, wie sie das denn spielen können, weil das total ruckelt. Danach gucken die mich fragend an, und meinen, es würde ja gar nicht ruckeln. ~.~


----------



## OldboyX (19. Mai 2009)

Teal schrieb:
			
		

> Das sagt mehr aus, denke ich. smile.gif Meine persönlich Erfahrung ist auch, dass der Ultra-Modus die FPS beinahe halbiert (im Gegensatz zur Einstellung "Hoch"). So viel schöner ist es halt echt nicht, dass sich das lohnt. Wobei man WoW auch zu gute halten muss, dass die Engine einfach auch schon älter ist und die Modelle weniger Polygone verwenden, als viele neuere MMOs.



Das habe ich an keiner Stelle bestritten. Nur wenn ich 80 FPS hab und die auf 40 FPS halbiert werden ist das immer noch eine Ecke besser als die FPS die ich in vielen Situation in WAR mit demselben System bekomme (selbst wenn ich die rudimentären Grafikeinstellungen nutze um die Qualität herunterzuschrauben).

Letztlich kann ich mich hier nur MaNoFsTeeL anschließen und in der Liste an MMOs, die für die gebotene Grafikpracht eher mäßig performen würde ich auch Vanguard, Everquest 2 und jetzt Warhammer nehmen müssen. Außerdem war auch ich bei Release von WoW dabei und das was man WoW wirklich auch zu Release nicht vorwerfen konnte ist, dass es auf der Mehrheit der Rechner geruckelt hätte. Darüber brauchen wir gar nicht erst groß streiten, weil das seit Jahren bei Blizzard maßgeblich zu dem Erfolg aller Titel geführt hat, immer ein Spiel mit moderaten Anforderungen zu releasen, das für einen Großteil der Kunden in höchster Einstellung flüssig spielbar ist.


PS: @ MaNoFsTeeL CTD in AoC hatte man mit 64bit Betriebssystem nie. Hat etwas mit 2GB max RAM allocation von 32 bit windos zu tun - kann man manuell hochschrauben wodurch man die OOM-CTDs loswurde, aber halt gewisse andere Risiken hatte. Die Engine läuft allerdings für die gebotene Grafik extrem gut.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das habe ich an keiner Stelle bestritten. Nur wenn ich 80 FPS hab und die auf 40 FPS halbiert werden ist das immer noch eine Ecke besser als die FPS die ich in vielen Situation in WAR mit demselben System bekomme (selbst wenn ich die rudimentären Grafikeinstellungen nutze um die Qualität herunterzuschrauben).
> 
> Letztlich kann ich mich hier nur MaNoFsTeeL anschließen und in der Liste an MMOs, die für die gebotene Grafikpracht eher mäßig performen würde ich auch Vanguard, Everquest 2 und jetzt Warhammer nehmen müssen. Außerdem war auch ich bei Release von WoW dabei und das was man WoW wirklich auch zu Release nicht vorwerfen konnte ist, dass es auf der Mehrheit der Rechner geruckelt hätte. Darüber brauchen wir gar nicht erst groß streiten, weil das seit Jahren bei Blizzard maßgeblich zu dem Erfolg aller Titel geführt hat, immer ein Spiel mit moderaten Anforderungen zu releasen, das für einen Großteil der Kunden in höchster Einstellung flüssig spielbar ist.



Jemand, der versteht, was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich konnte WoW zu Release auch mit einem AMD ~2.8er, 1GB Ram und ATI 9500Pro super spielen. EQ2 dagegen hab ich nach 1 Stunde weggelegt, da ich dort fast alles runterschrauben musste. Für die Zeit sah EQ2 einfach zu schön aus :O

EQ2 hab ich dann 1-2 Jahre später nochmal getestet, selbst mit dem derzeitigen PC (8800GTS 640MB, Core 2 Duo@2.6, 2gb ram) lief das Spiel nicht wirklich berauschend.



ExInferis schrieb:


> Nicht immer bringt eine neue Grafikkarte was. Die meisten vergessen dass die Komponenten schon aufeinander abgestimmt sein sollten....



Hierzu nochmal was: Auch hier stellst du mich wieder dar wie ein Bauer, der denkt, dass er nur ne neue Graka braucht und schon alles flüssig läuft. Aber versetzt dich mal in meine Lage. Ich hab 4GB Ram, an denen kann es genrell nicht liegen, da sie auch bei Tests gut wegkamen und ja auch erst dazu geführt haben, dass ich den E8400 von 3 auf 3.87 pushen konnte. Dann hab ich eben diesen E8400, der sicherlich keine Schwäche ist. Ein Quad Core mit weniger Takt leistet meist weniger, gerade bei MMORPG, die erst in einigen Jahren auf Quad Cores ausgelegt sein werden.

Die 8800GTS war halt sogesehen die einzige "Schwäche" im Rechner, also hab ich sie ausgetauscht, gebracht hats auch was, aber sicherlich nicht so viel, wie ich mir erhofft habe.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (19. Mai 2009)

Naja, also Warhammer kann eigentlich garnicht genug Speicher kriegen!

Ich hab meine Auslagerungsdatei von 2GB auf 5GB erweitert und irgendwie...läuft es seitdem wesentlich besser! Ok, ich kann nur vom T2 reden aber letztendlich haben wir auf Erengrad auch schon im T2 Burgraids mit 2 KTs pro Seite und hier läuft es bei mir absolut ruckelfrei.

Und das obwohl mein System grottenschlecht ist:

AMD X2 4200+
2 GB DDR 333MHz
7900 MadMoxx GT


Jaja, es mag im T4 vielleicht noch etwas anderes sein! Trotzdem spiele ich momentan mit ausgeglichenen Einstellungen in jeder Situation ruckelfrei und AA+AF ist über den Treiber auch aktiviert. Irgendwie läuft das Spiel dank AA+AF sogar teilweise noch flüssiger. Hab ich zumindest beim ersten Einstellen so empfunden.


Also wenn es bei Dir wirklich so stark ruckelt wie Du sagst, ManOfSteel, würde ich einfach mal etwas an der Auslagerungsdatei rumschrauben.

Du meintest auch, dass Du eine neue und eine schon 4 Jahre alte Festplatte hast. Meine alte Festplatte hatte vor kurzem extrem viele defekte Sektoren und war richtig übel fragmentiert. Vielleicht mal aufräumen, defragmentieren und vorallem mal mit irgendeinem Programm die Registry säubern. Gerade die Registry haut sich viele Einträge rein die unnütz sind und das System bremsen können.

Ansonsten noch eines....wie schnell ist denn deine neuere Festplatte? Ich hätte da so eine Vorahnung....schonmal was von Flaschenhals-Prinzip gehört? Wenn Du da ne langsame Festplatte drin hast und nicht genügend Auslagerungsdatei, bremst das dein System wahrscheinlich aus.

Warhammer lebt vom Speicher...und wenn ich mein System mit dem kommenden Windows 7 aufrüste, knalle ich mir mindestens 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher rein. Warhammer kann davon garnicht genug haben...vorallem bei so großen Raids mit über 100 zu berechnenden Spielern! Alleine die Berechnung des Equipments (was ja nie ausgeblendet wird) und die Berechnung der Clip-Abfrage (die auch nie ausgestellt wird egal wie weit der gegnerische KT entfernt ist) frisst jede Menge Speicher. Nicht nur vom Server sondern auch von deinem Rechner wo halt sämtliche Daten ankommen und zwischengespeichert werden. Ist kein Platz da, wird Platz gemacht...oder aber die Daten verschwinden im nirgendswo und werden dann andauernd wieder aufs neue geladen = Ruckeln!!!

Ich hab auch nicht die meiste Ahnung von PCs, vielleicht ist auch nicht alles korrekt was ich oben geschrieben habe (bleibt bitte freundlich!) aber trotzdem weiss ich, dass Warhammer vom Speicher eines jeden PCs lebt. Und wie schon angesprochen, ich spiel mit 2GB lahmen 333MHz Ram ruckelfrei dank 5 GB Auslagerungsdatei.

Einfach mal hoch schrauben und dann weiter schauen...


Ich bin erstmal mit der Familie auf der Kirmes. Wünsch euch frohes Schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Krawuzi (19. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt bei mir läuft das Spiel flüssig ich habe meist 99 fps (also in wahrheit mehr aber waagbar zeigt max 2 Stellig an) in Festungen komme ich nie unter ~45 fps und das mit 1900:1080 und max. Grafikeinstellung. Lag habe ich wirklich nur wenn der Server überlastet ist.
Anscheinend sind eure Computer/Grakas einfach zu schwach.


----------



## Event Horizon (19. Mai 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt bei mir läuft das Spiel flüssig ich habe meist 99 fps (also in wahrheit mehr aber waagbar zeigt max 2 Stellig an) in Festungen komme ich nie unter ~45 fps und das mit 1900:1080 und max. Grafikeinstellung. Lag habe ich wirklich nur wenn der Server überlastet ist.
> Anscheinend sind eure Computer/Grakas einfach zu schwach.



dann poste doch mal deine rechner daten + graka einstellungen .


----------



## Miracolax (19. Mai 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind eure Computer/Grakas einfach zu schwach.




[ironie on] Dann hätten sich ja viele, die aus diesen und ähnlichen Gründen ihren Acc frustriert haben auslaufen lassen (oder auf Eis gelegt) ganz einfach passend dazu einen Mega-Highend-PC dazu- oder nachkaufen sollen, der dann auch noch durch das Forum hier richtig konfiguriert wird...und schon wären nicht gar so viele abgewandert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weil es liegt ja nur an deren PC's, die sind allesamt zu schwach. An Mythic/GOA liegt es keinesfalls. Aber arbeiten tun sie trotzdem dran...[ironie off]


----------



## Pymonte (19. Mai 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> [ironie on] Dann hätten sich ja viele, die aus diesen und ähnlichen Gründen ihren Acc frustriert haben auslaufen lassen (oder auf Eis gelegt) ganz einfach passend dazu einen Mega-Highend-PC dazu- oder nachkaufen sollen, der dann auch noch durch das Forum hier richtig konfiguriert wird...und schon wären nicht gar so viele abgewandert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



so viele Accs warens ja dann doch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanhyke83 (19. Mai 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt bei mir läuft das Spiel flüssig ich habe meist 99 fps (also in wahrheit mehr aber waagbar zeigt max 2 Stellig an) in Festungen komme ich nie unter ~45 fps und das mit 1900:1080 und max. Grafikeinstellung. Lag habe ich wirklich nur wenn der Server überlastet ist.
> Anscheinend sind eure Computer/Grakas einfach zu schwach.




Also da möchte ich wirklich mal deine Konfiguration wissen! So wirklich glauben kann ich das nicht...


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (19. Mai 2009)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Also wenn es bei Dir wirklich so stark ruckelt wie Du sagst, ManOfSteel, würde ich einfach mal etwas an der Auslagerungsdatei rumschrauben.
> 
> Du meintest auch, dass Du eine neue und eine schon 4 Jahre alte Festplatte hast. Meine alte Festplatte hatte vor kurzem extrem viele defekte Sektoren und war richtig übel fragmentiert. Vielleicht mal aufräumen, defragmentieren und vorallem mal mit irgendeinem Programm die Registry säubern. Gerade die Registry haut sich viele Einträge rein die unnütz sind und das System bremsen können.
> 
> Ansonsten noch eines....wie schnell ist denn deine neuere Festplatte? Ich hätte da so eine Vorahnung....schonmal was von Flaschenhals-Prinzip gehört? Wenn Du da ne langsame Festplatte drin hast und nicht genügend Auslagerungsdatei, bremst das dein System wahrscheinlich aus.



Auslagerungsdatei ist über 4GB. 

Die Platten haben beide 7200 Umdrehungen eine 16MB Cache die andere 32. Die ältere Platte (kA vllt. auch 3 Jahre alt, achte da nicht so genau drauf) ist zwar sicherlich nicht perfekt, aber ein so extremer Flaschenhals kann durch eine Platte mit 7200 Umdrehungen und 16 MB Cache nicht enstehen. Für MMORPGs ist es ja generell wichtig, ne flotte Festplatte zu haben, aber langsam sind meien Platten ja nicht. Ist ja nicht so, dass die da jetzt 5400 Umdrehungen hätte und 8MB Cache :s

Ich bin nicht einer, der bei einer Festplatte spart, schließlich ist eine Festplatte ja nicht gerade unwichtig. Doch so lange meine Platten funktionieren, und von den Werten her ok sind, gibts keinen Grund, da was auszutauschen ^^

Registry ist immer gesäubert, zumindest soweit die Tools das hinbekommen. Hab aber wie weiter oben erwähnt auch schon auf 2 frishcen Windows Installationen WAR gespielt.

Ich habe halt bisher gedacht, meine 8800GTS wäre der Flaschenhals gerade bei 1680x1050 mit AA / AF, aber das die GTX260 da nun so wenig rausholt, hätte ich nicht erwartet Oo

EDIT: 2. Platte hat sogar 32MB Cache :x


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (19. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> *Nach einem Jahr* etwa, beginnend mit dem Release in den USA, waren es *ca. 5 Millionen* weltweit.





> Ich will dich jetzt nicht enttäuschen aber WoW erreichte erst nach *1 1/2 Jahren* die *1 Mio Spieler.*



Häh? ^^


----------



## Pymonte (19. Mai 2009)

WoW hat recht lange bis zur Millionen gebraucht, die richtig großen Zahlen kam eh erst nach China Release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. Mai 2009)

Ouha...da ist man mal zwei Tage nicht  online und dann muss ich mich durch 7 Seiten ackern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erstmal finde ich es gut, dass sich soviele User an der Diskussion beteiligen und ihre Meinung kund getan haben.Danke!

Da nun die Systeme reichlich diskutiert worden sind, will ich nun auch mal und eure Meinung dazu hören!

Also ich habe folgendes System:

Core2Duo E8500
Radeon 4850
4Gig Ram
und irgendwas mit ca. 250 GB Festplattenspeicher


"Eigentlich" sollte das Spiel laufen, oder nicht? Ich weiß in den großen Städten und da wo richtig die Post abgeht könnte es wirklich eng werden, dennoch hoffe ich das es läuft und bin vor allem gespannt wie es ist.

Ich werde mir das Spiel gleich noch kaufen und es dann den ganzen morgigen Tag über patchen. Laufen die  Patches von alleine runter oder muss ich immer nach ein paar 100 MB wieder neu zustimmen etc.?

Wisst ihr ob das Spiel ofiziell nun überall nur noch knapp 30 Euronen kostet? 

Und an diejenigen von euch, die auch HdRO spielen, ist die Grafik von WAR gleichzusetzen oder schlecher/besser?

Schönen Abend noch, Himmelskrieger


----------



## DerTingel (19. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Core2Duo E8500
> Radeon 4850
> 4Gig Ram
> und irgendwas mit ca. 250 GB Festplattenspeicher
> "Eigentlich" sollte das Spiel laufen, oder nicht? Ich weiß in den großen Städten und da wo richtig die Post abgeht könnte es wirklich eng werden, dennoch hoffe ich das es läuft und bin vor allem gespannt wie es ist.



das system sollte locker reichen...im pve wirst du wahrscheinlich mit (fast)allen details spielen können, aber im pve musst du sicherlich abstriche machen, also die grafik runterschrauben. grafik runterschrauben ist aber auch teilweise von vorteil, denn bei allen effekten verliert man während burg- oder festungskämpfen schonmal leicht die übersicht....teilweise sieht man garnichtsmehr vor lauter effekten.
zum grafikvergleich mit hdro kann ich nichts sagen, da ich davon nur die beta gespielt habe und sich seitdem sicherlich einiges getan hat. 
mfg


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. Mai 2009)

und weißt du wie ds mit dem Patchen ist? Wenn das so nicht geht und ich da die ganze ZEit beisitzen muss, dann kann ich mir das heute noch nicht holen!


----------



## Rayon (19. Mai 2009)

ich hab nen e8400 2x3ghz
Radeon HD4870
4gig ram

und kann auch im pvp auf max details flüssig spielen. pve ganz zu schweigen, nur bei burgraids muss ich auf mittel runterschrauben. :>


----------



## DerTingel (19. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> und weißt du wie ds mit dem Patchen ist? Wenn das so nicht geht und ich da die ganze ZEit beisitzen muss, dann kann ich mir das heute noch nicht holen!



einmal starten reicht...dauert zwar lange, aber man mus zwischendurch nicht nochmal bestätigen. also wenn du keinen disco (24h disconnect o.ä.) hast zwischendurch, läufts einwandfrei durch.
mfg


----------



## Himmelskrieger (19. Mai 2009)

Danke Tingel!


----------



## DaRuLAA (19. Mai 2009)

WAR wird noch solange laufen bis es ein neues gutes online game rauskommt wow zähl ich da nich mehr zu weil es für die leute die es von anfang an gezoggt haben rein gar nichts mehr bietet.


----------



## Punischer240 (19. Mai 2009)

@ Tingel..übertreibs am anfang nicht mitn spielen...Ich habs leider so Gemacht und aufeinmal keine lust mehr gehabt..naja gut ich hab auch nie orvr gmacht weil ich nichma wusste wie ich mir so schnell ne gruppe such..(Wwar openbeta zeit..) 
Wnn es am schönsten ist soll man Aufhören..finde ich passt gut zu war..die ganze Woche durchzocken wird dir wahrscheinlich schnell der spaß vergehen und das wäre schade weil es ein geiles spiel ist


----------



## Thurgom (19. Mai 2009)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Und an diejenigen von euch, die auch HdRO spielen, ist die Grafik von WAR gleichzusetzen oder schlecher/besser?
> 
> Schönen Abend noch, Himmelskrieger



Nein, da kann WAR sicher nicht mithalten... Ich habe hdro zwar schon seid einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr gezockt, aber die Grafik von hdro ist definitiv mehrere Klassen besser, auch wenn man diesen leicht comic-artig angetouchten WAR-Style nicht ganz vergleichen kann. Hier mal 2 Screens (der hdro Screen von mir ist schon jahre alt....kA ob sich die Grafik noch verbessert hat).

WAR:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-2138317/Thurgom_001.jpg.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-2138355/Thurgom_066.jpg.html

Loro: 
http://www.gamereplays.org/community/uploa...-1204579262.jpg

http://forum.hdro.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=606


----------



## redsnapper (19. Mai 2009)

Ich selbst mag die Grafik von WAR lieber als die HDRO-Grafik.
HDRO ist heller, man kann weiter sehen und die Illusion einer großen, schönen Welt wird erzeugt.
Bei WAR wirkt alles dreckig und abgenutzt, oft böse und abstoßend, trotz der auf den ersten Block oft schönen Landschaften (atmösphärisch ist das Menschen-Startgebiet in dieser Hinsicht sehr schön, einem fallen erst nach und nach die vielen negativen Seiten der Welt auf). 
Allgemein ist WAR also nicht so "schön" wie andere Spiele des Genres sondern eher auf eine faszinierende Weise ekelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allein von der Qualität der Grafik ist WAR besser, vorallem die Models sind viel detailreicher und die Landschaften wirken ausgearbeiteter (hier merkt man schlicht den technischen Fortschritt im Zeitraum zwischen den beiden Releases).

@Thurgom:
Man kann leider keins der HDRO Bilder ansehen...ein 404 (argh) und das andere mal muss man sich bei dem Forum anmelden.


----------



## Thurgom (19. Mai 2009)

Noch ein Versuch : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Du hast wohl Recht, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack was die Grafik betrifft. Doch Landschaften/-texturen, Weitsichten (ich erinner mich da mal an die Aussicht von Garth Forthir auf Barad Guleran) und solche Dinge sind in meinen Augen in lotro um Welten besser. Leider habe ich nur diese alten Screens... da habe ich noch mit relativ schlechter Hardware und Settings (ohne dx10) gespielt..


----------



## Krawuzi (20. Mai 2009)

Vanhyke83 schrieb:


> Also da möchte ich wirklich mal deine Konfiguration wissen! So wirklich glauben kann ich das nicht...



Asus Rampage II Extreme
Intel i7-965 XE Quad Core
12 Gig Ram
Radeon HD 4870 X2 2048 MB


----------



## trici176 (20. Mai 2009)

hi zusammen

wenn man das alles so liest bekommt man ja angst das es WAR bald nimmer gibt^^
ich habe vor 1 Monat aufgehört mit wow wieso`? weil mich das raiden und das spiel ansich genervt hat es war keine herausforderung mehr !!!
und nun zock ich seit einem monat war und bin völlig begeistert und was ich auch finde es rennen nicht soviele kiddies rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (20. Mai 2009)

DaRuLAA schrieb:


> WAR wird noch solange laufen bis es ein neues gutes online game rauskommt wow zähl ich da nich mehr zu weil es für die leute die es von anfang an gezoggt haben rein gar nichts mehr bietet.




Aha. Deswegen zählst du das erfolgreichste MMO nicht dazu?
Ich denke eher weil DU es nicht mehr magst. Sprich bitte nicht für 11.500.000 andere fröhliche WoW'ler. Ich kann ja verstehen das du Angst um WAR hast und deswegen deine Wut gegenüber WoW wächst, aber denk doch an die schöne Zeit die du mit WoW hattest. Und freue dich das du jetzt noch WAR spielen kannst.


----------



## MacLag (20. Mai 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> also ich muss ja sagen, performancetechnisch finde ich WAR nichtmal schlecht. natürlich hätten sie es für rechner von vor 3jahren programmieren können



Lies doch mal die Hardwarevoraussetzungen auf der Packung, die treffen sogar auf noch wesentlich ältere Rechner zu, als nur von vor 3 Jahren.
Immerhin hatte das Spiel auch eine Entwicklungszeit von gut 5 Jahren, ergo mußte sie damals von den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten ausgehen und nicht davon
wie sich PC in den kommenden Jahren entwickeln würden. 

Fakt ist, dass sehr viele Spieler enorme Probleme mit der Performance bekommen, sobald es zu Massenansammlungen im RvR kommt und nach allem was ich
in den vergangenen Monaten so gehört und gelesen habe, kannst Du Dir einen Rechner für 3000.- Steine kaufen und hast trotzdem keine Garantie, dass es
flüssig läuft. Es spielt anscheinend auch keine große Rolle, ob man ein 32- oder 64bit OS benutzt, 4 GB Ram sollten sowieso Standard sein.

In allen Patchnotes verspricht Mythic die Verbesserung der Performance, nur gemerkt hat man davon kaum etwas. Veränderungen an der Kollisionsabfrage z.B.
haben lediglich bewirkt, dass man im freien Gelände an jedem Kieselstein feststecken bleiben kann, was einen dazu zwingt neu einzuloggen und damit steht man
wieder im nächsten Kriegslager. 

Zur ursprünglichen Frage des TE: Da es die Vollversion inzwischen für ca. 20.- gibt und man damit ja 30 Tage Spielzeit bekommt, lohnt sich der Kauf auf jeden
Fall. Durch die Zusammenlegung und damit verbundene Reduzierung der deutschen Server ist inzwischen eigentlich auf allen ständig etwas los. Mit dem 
kommenden großen Patch 1.3 wird es auch einige einschneidende Veränderungen und ein neues RvR-Gebiet geben, auf das schon alle sehr gespannt sind.

Trotz einiger Ärgernisse ist und bleibt WAR ein tolles Spiel, geben wir ihm Zeit, denn andere waren auch nicht von Anfang an perfekt, oder gar frei von
Problemen. Eines sollte aber allen klar sein; Die Zahl der aktiven Abo's pendelt sich wohl bei 200-300.000 ein, was bedeutet, dass Betreiber (GOA),
Hersteller (Mythic) und Publisher (EA) nur innerhalb gewissen Grenzen in das Spiel investieren können, da sonst keiner mehr etwas daran verdient und darum,
ob wir das nun wahrhaben wollen oder nicht, geht es nun einmal. Mit 11 oder wieviel Millionen aktiver Accounts kann man da halt ganz anders zur Sache gehen.
So gesehen wurden bei WAR sicher von Beginn an einige Denkfehler gemacht, aber sie scheinen lernfähig. Mal sehen wie das Spiel bis Ende des Jahres dasteht.

Herzlichst

Mac


----------



## Senubirath (20. Mai 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Aha. Deswegen zählst du das erfolgreichste MMO nicht dazu?
> Ich denke eher weil DU es nicht mehr magst. Sprich bitte nicht für 11.500.000 andere fröhliche WoW'ler. Ich kann ja verstehen das du Angst um WAR hast und deswegen deine Wut gegenüber WoW wächst, aber denk doch an die schöne Zeit die du mit WoW hattest. Und freue dich das du jetzt noch WAR spielen kannst.



Ich denke das meinte er nicht. WoW gehört einer anderen Liga an und sollte eigendlich dementsprechend nicht zu den neuen inovationen gezählt werden.

Wobei ich aber deine reaktion nicht verstehe... aber egal.


Ich denke War wird noch ne lange zeit erhalten bleiben. Wenn ich die anderen nebenprodukte sehe wie City of Heroes/Villains die haben noch weniger user und das spiel lebt noch.

WoW und die Urgesteine der genres sollten eigendlich von dem neuen boom der kommenden spiele nicht betroffen sein... außer Blizzards Idee mit dem 2'ten MMO entwickelt sich besser als deren erste... dann sollte es eigendlich recht interessant werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvvia (20. Mai 2009)

Thurgom schrieb:


> EDIT: Du hast wohl Recht, jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack was die Grafik betrifft. Doch Landschaften/-texturen, Weitsichten (ich erinner mich da mal an die Aussicht von Garth Forthir auf Barad Guleran) und solche Dinge sind in meinen Augen in lotro um Welten besser. Leider habe ich nur diese alten Screens... da habe ich noch mit relativ schlechter Hardware und Settings (ohne dx10) gespielt..



Die Grafikqualität von War ist deutlich schlechter als in HDRO oder AOC. Die Animationen leider auch - wirkt alles ein bisschen hölzern. Wird wohl ein Kompromiss sein, den man wegen dem Massen-PvP in Kauf nehmen muß.
Insgesamt fand ich das Spiel ein bißchen langweilig nach kurzer Zeit - aber das ist sicher Geschmacksache.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Mai 2009)

Ich mach mir da keine sorge, WAR wird noch länger leben, AOC hat ja sein 1 Jähriges, HdRO sein 2 Jähriges, solange keiner der folgenden Contendpatches das Spiel in den Abgrund reißen wird, gibt es locker das 3 Jährige bestehen zu feiern.


----------



## DerTingel (20. Mai 2009)

MacLag schrieb:


> Lies doch mal die Hardwarevoraussetzungen auf der Packung, die treffen sogar auf noch wesentlich ältere Rechner zu, als nur von vor 3 Jahren.
> Immerhin hatte das Spiel auch eine Entwicklungszeit von gut 5 Jahren, ergo mußte sie damals von den vorhandenen Möglichkeiten ausgehen und nicht davon
> wie sich PC in den kommenden Jahren entwickeln würden.
> 
> ...



ja, und mit der hardware, wie sie auf der packung angegeben ist, kann man das spiel auch ohne probleme spielen, selbst große rvr schlachten. man darf nur nicht erwarten irgendwelche effekt zu haben, diese müssen alle ausgestellt werden. aber das ist mittlerweile bei jedem spiel so: für gta4 z.b. reicht laut verpackung eine geforce7900 mit 256mb...klar reicht diese grafikkarte um das spiel zum laufen zu bekommen, aber viel reissen wird man damit nicht. bei crysis siehts ähnlich aus, verpackungsangaben und realität klaffen da doch sehr weit auseinander.
fakt ist, dass ich keinen rechner für 3000&#8364; habe, trotzdem läuft das spiel mit allen effekten und details fast in allen situationen reibungslos, und da muss ich nichtmal viel zeit in den rechner investieren. natürlich ist ein teurer rechner kein garant dafür dass WAR problemlos läuft...aber ein porsche ist auch noch kein garant dafür das ziel schneller zu erreichen als mit nem vw käfer. das wichtige ist der fahrer, also derjenige der vor dem rechner sitzt. wenn ich schon bei manchen bekannten/freunden sehe, wie sie ihren rechner zumüllen: "ach, hier keinen platz, dann speicher ich das mal da...das verschiebe ich hierhin...deinstallieren brauch ich nicht, reicht wenn ich die ordner lösche" und so weiter und so fort. etliche leute wissen noch nichtmal wie man einen treiber ordentlich entfernt. da hab ich dann keine fragen mehr, warum selbst bei bester hardware nichts läuft. 
jeden monat ein wenig zeit zum sauberhalten des rechners investieren, und schon sind die probleme von 90% der leute, die sich hier über die performance beschweren, weg. und ich merke schon die performance verbesserungen, das problem ist nur, dass einige leute ruckeln mit lags verwechseln. und mit den patches wird leider nicht die eigene hardware verbessert...also wird sich am ruckeln nichts ändern. 
und das mit dem feststecken...ja, ist schon ärgerlich, aber neu einloggen musste ich mich noch nie...einfach mal kurz raustabben und wieder rein, was eine sache von einer sekunde ist, also auch mal schnell im kampf gemacht werden kann, und schon ist man wieder frei.



Punischer240 schrieb:


> @ Tingel..übertreibs am anfang nicht mitn spielen...Ich habs leider so Gemacht und aufeinmal keine lust mehr gehabt..naja gut ich hab auch nie orvr gmacht weil ich nichma wusste wie ich mir so schnell ne gruppe such..(Wwar openbeta zeit..)
> Wnn es am schönsten ist soll man Aufhören..finde ich passt gut zu war..die ganze Woche durchzocken wird dir wahrscheinlich schnell der spaß vergehen und das wäre schade weil es ein geiles spiel ist



also anfangs hab ichs schon übertrieben, aber so nach 8 monaten habe ich ein gutes maß gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im moment leider auch nicht so viel zeit, aber das wird schon wieder...
mfg


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (20. Mai 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Aha. Deswegen zählst du das erfolgreichste MMO nicht dazu?
> Ich denke eher weil DU es nicht mehr magst. Sprich bitte nicht für 11.500.000 andere fröhliche WoW'ler. Ich kann ja verstehen das du Angst um WAR hast und deswegen deine Wut gegenüber WoW wächst, aber denk doch an die schöne Zeit die du mit WoW hattest. Und freue dich das du jetzt noch WAR spielen kannst.



Hört doch immer auf mit den 11.5 Mio, Blizzard veräppelt doch die Spieler seit Release, und tut so, als ob es ganze Zeit wachsen würde. Dabei erschließt man eben nach und nach immer neue Märkte, deshalb wachsen auch die Gesamtspielerzahlen, das ist ja soweit auch logisch. Trotzdem gibts derzeit eben auf den EU Servern von WoW große Spielerweggänge, vermutlich wird man bald wieder irgendein Land finden, was man noch nicht beliefert hat, und dann insgesamt doch wieder die Zahl halten können oder sie vergrößern können. Aber wenn du dir beispielsweise mal die deutschen WoW Server anschaust, vor einigen Monaten waren fast alle hoch, Warteschlangen auf vielen Servern. Auf Blackrock musste ich teilweise eine STunde warten bis ich mich einloggen konnte. 

Und nun? Hab ja derzeit auch noch ein aktives WoW Abo, obwohl ich nun wieder bei WAR gelandet bin, und es ist eigentlich erschreckend, Blackrock kommt nicht mehr auf "hoch", nur ein PVP Server überhaupt kommt auf hoch, 3 andere PVE Server ebenfalls, der Rest nur noch mittel, egal zu welcher Zeit.

Bei WAR hat man bei der gleichen Aktion im Dezember, als Server von hoch auf mittel gegangen sind den Untergang vorausgesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WoW ist das erfolgreichste MMORPG, aber derzeit verliert man auf jeden Fall viele Spieler, ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, wie viele Länder die noch finden, um es dort zu releasen, damit man den Spielern weiterhin erzählen kann, das Spiel würde wachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blizzard muss den Spielern halt auch mal wirklich innovative Sachen bringen, ich hab nun bei WoW mit lvl 74 mehr oder weniger aufgegeben, es ist einfach exakt das Gleiche wie früher, ich hab mehr erwartet von WotLK, also auch im Questbereich schon. Man hatte da so viel gehört von "Phasing", mehr Story, einigen Sequenzen usw. Im Endeffekt war es aber nichts Neues.


----------



## Lari (20. Mai 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Und nun? Hab ja derzeit auch noch ein aktives WoW Abo, obwohl ich nun wieder bei WAR gelandet bin, und es ist eigentlich erschreckend, Blackrock kommt nicht mehr auf "hoch", nur ein PVP Server überhaupt kommt auf hoch, 3 andere PVE Server ebenfalls, der Rest nur noch mittel, egal zu welcher Zeit.


Ein WAR-Spieler würde jetzt sagen: Das Spielerlimit am Server wurde hochgesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und du hast tatsächlich recht, es kommen wieder zwei Märkte dazu, Polen und noch eins, was mir gerade entfallen ist.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ein WAR-Spieler würde jetzt sagen: Das Spielerlimit am Server wurde hochgesetzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur das es bei den WAR Servern wirklich so war, allein weil von X Servern auf 5 geschrumpft wurde und man alle Chars, auch "Leichen" unterbringen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber derzeit ist fast Sommer, das sollte man nciht vergessen. Da gehts in WoW eh immer runter mit den Spielerzahlen. Niemand will stundenlang vorm PC hocken und farmen oder raiden, wenn schönes Wetter ist. Oder sagen wir, die Casuals (aka normalen Menschen), die Hardcore-WoW-ist-mein-Beruf-Spieler und no-RL-Spieler bleiben natürlich weiterhin in WoW.

(erst letztens wieder mit einigen Ex Gildies telefoniert wegen grillen und mal unterhalten. Erschreckend, keiner hatte Lust, lieber WoW bei dem schönen Wetter spielen. Man hat sich ja auch nix zu sagen, schließlich spiele ich kein WoW mehr... und das von Müttern und Vätern... tüchtig süchtig).


----------



## Shintuargar (20. Mai 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Nur das es bei den WAR Servern wirklich so war, allein weil von X Servern auf 5 geschrumpft wurde und man alle Chars, auch "Leichen" unterbringen musste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha. Und was hat dann das Server-Klonen VORHER bewirkt? Doppelte Anzahl der "Leichen" erzeugen, weil es toll wirkt? Damit man diese doppelten Leichen dann später beim schrumpfen wieder unterbekommt? Mal abgesehen davon das das Klonen der Server für mich ein eindeutiges Indiz waren, dass ein einzelner Server die vorhandene Spielermasse nicht tragen konnte. Also erst recht nicht um mal eben nebenbei die Kapazität eines einzelnen Servers zu erhöhen. Wenn das möglich gewesen wäre, hätte Mythic auf das Server-Klonen gar nicht zurückgreifen müssen. Aber sie taten es, um die Spieler zu verteilen. 

Aber es ist ja wie immer, andere Firmen lügen wie gedruckt, nur Mythic behauptet, dass der neue Bevölkerungstatus von "Voll" auf "Mittel" mit der Erhöhung der Kapazitäten zu tun hat und alle WAR-Jünger glauben es.

Um MaNoFsTeeLs Beispiel zu nehmen - wenn ICH jetzt behaupten würde, seine Beobachtung dass alle WoW-Server nur noch auf "Mittel" stehen hängt mit der Kapazitätenerhöhung von Blizzard zusammen und die Spielerzahlen steigen, das Gelächter wäre groß. Erst recht wenn Blizzard selbst die Aussage tätigen würde.


----------



## Norjena (20. Mai 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Aha. Und was hat dann das Server-Klonen VORHER bewirkt? Doppelte Anzahl der "Leichen" erzeugen, weil es toll wirkt? Damit man diese doppelten Leichen dann später beim schrumpfen wieder unterbekommt? Mal abgesehen davon das das Klonen der Server für mich ein eindeutiges Indiz waren, dass ein einzelner Server die vorhandene Spielermasse nicht tragen konnte. Also erst recht nicht um mal eben nebenbei die Kapazität eines einzelnen Servers zu erhöhen. Wenn das möglich gewesen wäre, hätte Mythic auf das Server-Klonen gar nicht zurückgreifen müssen. Aber sie taten es, um die Spieler zu verteilen.
> 
> Um MaNoFsTeeLs Beispiel zu nehmen - wenn ICH jetzt behaupten würde, seine Beobachtung dass alle WoW-Server nur noch auf "Mittel" stehen hängt mit der Kapazitätenerhöhung von Blizzard zusammen und die Spielerzahlen steigen, das Gelächter wäre groß. Erst recht wenn Blizzard selbst die Aussage tätigen würde.



Es waren zuviele Spieler also macht man nen neuen Server auf, ob der jetzt "Neuer Server Akte X" oder "Geklont Aktenzeichen XY ungelöst" heißt spielt keine Rolle. Das die Server vergrößert wurden bestätigen doch auch die Spieler, die Anzahl der Leute im T4 ist nicht geschrumpft sondern stark gewachsen, und dennoch sind die Laggs in den vergangenen Wochen zurrückgegangen.

Aus meinen EX Wow Serverforen bekomme ich aber meist nur noch Missmut mit, und viele haben scheinbar echt keine Lust mehr, ist wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis einige davon aufhören, viele haben es vl schon getan.
Natürlich besteht die Möglichkeit das Blizzard die Serverkapazität erhöht hat und darum jetzt alle Server "nur" noch auf Mittel stehen, doch was hat es mit dem Thema zu tun?

WAR wirds noch lange machen, es läuft gut, es kommen wie es aussieht mehr neue Spieler als gehen und bald kommt der erste richtig dicke Content Patch mit weiteren Bugfixes etc etc.


----------



## zadros (20. Mai 2009)

Könntet ihr BITTE ENDLICH mal die WoW sachen WoW sachen sein lassen und die WAR sachen WAR sachen .... das gilt für beide seiten, es nervt und es bringt uns kein stück weiter!


----------



## Punischer240 (20. Mai 2009)

der Thrad ist nach der ersten Seite nur noch schrott...wen WoW spieler sowas lesen kommen sie alle reingestürmt und machen war runter und warum?weil sie keinen bock haben einzulogen weils langweilig ist und leute die sagen WAR spieler haben Angst vor WOW weil das ja 11,5 mio spieler hat...naja es ist schön das es noch Menschen mit träumen gibt


----------



## Lari (20. Mai 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> der Thrad ist nach der ersten Seite nur noch schrott...wen WoW spieler sowas lesen kommen sie alle reingestürmt und machen war runter und warum?weil sie keinen bock haben einzulogen weils langweilig ist


Warum haben die WAR-Spieler Zeit zu antworten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt Leute, die nicht spielen können, jedoch in einem Forum posten.


----------



## Punischer240 (20. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Warum haben die WAR-Spieler Zeit zu antworten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mh^^musste am Anfang überlegen ABER bei denen liegt das durchschnitsalter viel höher...die meisten schreiben von der Arbeit aus..ich auch habe zurzeit eh nichts zutuen^^ soviele leute wollen nichtmehr nen Mercedes kaufen....


----------



## Astravall (20. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Warum haben die WAR-Spieler Zeit zu antworten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil ich hier auf Arbeit versauere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Lari (20. Mai 2009)

Da sind wir dann schon drei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. Mai 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es waren zuviele Spieler also macht man nen neuen Server auf, ob der jetzt "Neuer Server Akte X" oder "Geklont Aktenzeichen XY ungelöst" heißt spielt keine Rolle. Das die Server vergrößert wurden bestätigen doch auch die Spieler, die Anzahl der Leute im T4 ist nicht geschrumpft sondern stark gewachsen, und dennoch sind die Laggs in den vergangenen Wochen zurrückgegangen.



Wir reden hier von Kapazitäten. Anfangs waren Warteschlangen bis zu einer Stunde auf Carroburg keine Seltenheit. Das heisst die verfügbaren Slots waren voll, alle anderen standen in der Warteschlange. Um das Problem zu umgehen wurden neue Server eröffnet und damit man nicht von vorn beginnen musste, die Charaktere von bestimmten Servern auf den neuen geklont. 

Ziel war es, die Last zu verteilen und die Warteschlange zu reduzieren. Soweit klar?

Wenn es aber möglich wäre, die Kapazität eines(!) Servers zu erhögen, warum dann Server klonen und nicht einfach die Slots erhöhen? Das, was Mythic laut Pymonte ja angeblich mittlerweile getan hat. Es geht um die Anzeige bei der Serverauswahl. Wo vorher Server auf "Voll" standen, stehen sie jetzt meintwegen auf "Mittel". Entweder spielen weniger als vorher oder Mythic hat die Slots nach oben geschraubt, so dass bei gleicher Anzahl Spieler die Auslastung nur noch "Mittel" ist (Pymontes Argument)

Und da kam mein Beispiel mit WoW, welches Manofsteel brachte. Während allgemein die Meinung herrscht, das liegt am Spielerrückgang, dass viele Server von Blizzard nur auf "Mittel" stehen, so soll das bei WAR angeblich nur an der Kapazitätenerhöhung liegen. Natürlich sagt Mythic hier die Wahrheit *ironie*, während die Zahlen die Vermutung bestätigen. Denn wenn man mal schaut, sind bei WAR die Spielerzahlen in den USA und Europa weiter rückläufig gewesen, es sei denn die Russen haben WAR nach dem dortigen Release komplett ignoriert. Immerhin hat sich an der Zahl 300.000 nichts geändert, wo ich einen leichten Anstieg durch den Russlandrelease vermutet hatte.

Deine Stimmungen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wobei ich mittlerweile nichts dagegen hab, wenn viele mit WoW aufhören und Server zusammengelegt werden. Dann kann endlich mal das nächste (AION ist diesbezüglich ein heißer Kandidat für mich) MMO in die Schusslinie gehen. Und es bleiben die Spieler übrig die es gern spielen.

PS.: Ich bin jetzt daheim und genieße den Feierabend. *prost*


----------



## Norjena (20. Mai 2009)

Lassen wir das Thema mit WAR vs. Wow Spielerrückgang Serverdingens, dem TE ging es ja nichtmal um das Thema.

WAR gehts gut, und es wird auch so bleiben, das es niemals geplant war 11+Millionen Spieler zu haben sollte klar sein, dafür ist jeder noch so kleine Fels doch zu stark mit Saugnäpfen zugepflastert. (kann ja sein das Paul irgendwas und der andere Dummschwätzer solche Sätz abgelassen haben, die können aber auch durchaus aus "Spaß" gemeint sein, (siehe Berlusconi oder Dieter Bohlen.)


----------



## Gortek (20. Mai 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> PS.: Ich bin jetzt daheim und genieße den Feierabend. *prost*



*HRMPF*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Will auch...

Cheers


----------



## zadros (20. Mai 2009)

DANKE!

Ich glaube zu dem Thema ist auch alles gesagt und ich werde darum nun mal einen MOD fragen, ob er hier zu machen mag.


----------



## Pente (20. Mai 2009)

Da das ganze mittlerweile mal wieder ziemlich am ursprünglichen Thema vorbei ging und wieder in einer "WAR vs WoW" Diskussion endete werde ich hier nun auch zu machen.


----------

